# ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم جميعاً

اود ان اعرف اجابتكم على هذا السؤال لو سمحتم :

المعروف اننا و انتم يا اخوتنا المسيحيين نؤمن بأن اله الكون هو واحد و لكن اود ان اعلم منكم :

 بحسب العقيده المسيحيه ما هو المانع بأن يكون هنالك أكثر من اله ؟؟؟؟
 (اي كيف تفسر العقيده المسيحيه استحالة وجود اكثر من اله ؟؟؟؟)


ارجو ردكم الشافي


و دمتم برعاية الكريم​


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيد*

المانع انه منافي لما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس
الكتاب المقدس ينص و يذكر بالوحي انه الله واحد لا غير


سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيد*



My Rock قال:


> المانع انه منافي لما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس
> الكتاب المقدس ينص و يذكر بالوحي انه الله واحد لا غير
> 
> 
> سلام و نعمة​



هذا الكلام صحيح 
ولكن انا قصدي هو :
ما هي الادله التي تقدمها العقيده المسيحيه على ان الاله واحد؟

و اذا كانت العقيده المسيحيه مأخوذه و مبنيه كلها على اساس الكتاب المقدس , فماهي الأدله التي يعطيها الكتاب المقدس على ان الاله هو واحد و لا يوجد غيره , فتُبنى العقيده على هذا الأساس ؟

يعني :
(عقيدتكم او الكتاب المقدس يقولان ان الاله واحد , فما هي الدلائل التي يقدمانها على ذلك ؟؟؟؟)

ارجو ان يكون كلامي واضحاً


و دمتم بخير


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيد*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> هذا الكلام صحيح
> ولكن انا قصدي هو :
> ما هي الادله التي تقدمها العقيده المسيحيه على ان الاله واحد؟
> 
> ...


 
بصراحة سؤالك غير واضح
قلت لك ان الكتاب المقدس يذكر بالوحي ان الله واحد ذكرت على لسان الله بالمتكلم و على لسان انبياءه و رسله بالوحي

فأي دليل اكثر من اعلان الله لذلك بنفسه؟


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيد*



My Rock قال:


> بصراحة سؤالك غير واضح
> قلت لك ان الكتاب المقدس يذكر بالوحي ان الله واحد ذكرت على لسان الله بالمتكلم و على لسان انبياءه و رسله بالوحي
> 
> فأي دليل اكثر من اعلان الله لذلك بنفسه؟



(ما هي الأدله العقليه او الدلائل المنطقيه التي يقدمها الكتاب المقدس على ان واجب الوجود هو واحد و لا يمكن ان يوجد اكثر ؟؟؟؟)

على سبيل المثال :
يقول الكتاب ( إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ - تثنية 6 :4 )

و لكن ما هي الادله و الحجج العقليه او المنطقيه التي يقدمها او يوضحها الكتاب لنا , ان الاله هو واحد و لا يمكن ان يكون هنالك الهين مثلاً ؟؟؟؟



 دمتم بخير


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيد*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> (ما هي الأدله العقليه او الدلائل المنطقيه التي يقدمها الكتاب المقدس على ان واجب الوجود هو واحد و لا يمكن ان يوجد اكثر ؟؟؟؟)
> 
> على سبيل المثال :
> يقول الكتاب ( إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ - تثنية 6 :4 )
> ...


 
لا اله الا المسيح
للمرة الثالثة, الدليل على وحدانية الله هو ما ذكر الكتاب المقدس بالوحي ان الله واحد ذكرت على لسان الله بالمتكلم و على لسان انبياءه و رسله بالوحي

ما هو الشئ الغير مفهوم في ردي؟

يا اما توضح سؤالك يا اما تكف عن تكرار نفس السؤال يا صديقي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيد*



My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح
> للمرة الثالثة, الدليل على وحدانية الله هو ما ذكر الكتاب المقدس بالوحي ان الله واحد ذكرت على لسان الله بالمتكلم و على لسان انبياءه و رسله بالوحي
> 
> ما هو الشئ الغير مفهوم في ردي؟
> ...



يا استاذي المحترم :

اريد ان اعرف بأنه بحسب عقيدتكم المسيحيه , ما هي الادله او ما هي الحجج العقليه التي تمنع القول بوجود اكثر من اله واحد واجب الوجود ؟؟؟؟

يعني (مثلاً ):
انتم تؤمنون بأن الله تعالى ليس مركباً , صح ؟
فألكتاب المقدس لم يشرح لكم ما هو التركيب و لماذا هو محال في وجود الله
او انه اعطاكم ادله عقليه او منطقيه على انه محال ان يكون الله مركباً
و لكن انتم قبلتم بذلك ( اي عدم التركيب في وجود الله سبحانه ) لأنه شيئ يحكم به العقل 


و الآن :
العقل يقول ان الله سبحانه او واجب الوجود لا يمكن ان يكون اكثر من واحد , صح ؟
و طبعاً يجب ان تكون هنالك ادله عقليه محكمه تؤيد هذا الكلام 

فما هي هذه الادله بحسب العقيده المسيحيه ؟؟؟؟

بصراحه لا استطيع التوضيح اكثر من هذا  و ارجو ان يكون كلامي مفهوماً هذه المره

و دمت بخير و سلامه


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيد*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> يا استاذي المحترم :
> 
> اريد ان اعرف بأنه بحسب عقيدتكم المسيحيه , ما هي الادله او ما هي الحجج العقليه التي تمنع القول بوجود اكثر من اله واحد واجب الوجود ؟؟؟؟


 
ادلتنا ان الله ذكر في الكتاب المقدس انه اله واحد لا غير
و ايضا انه نهى عن عبادة اي الهة اخرى غيره

قلي كم مرة اعيدها حتى تفهمها, حتر ارفقها برد واحد...



> يعني (مثلاً ):
> انتم تؤمنون بأن الله تعالى ليس مركباً , صح ؟
> فألكتاب المقدس لم يشرح لكم ما هو التركيب و لماذا هو محال في وجود الله
> او انه اعطاكم ادله عقليه او منطقيه على انه محال ان يكون الله مركباً
> و لكن انتم قبلتم بذلك ( اي عدم التركيب في وجود الله سبحانه ) لأنه شيئ يحكم به العقل


 

ايماننا بأن الله ليس مركب مبني على ادلة كتابية من داخل الكتاب المقدس




> و الآن :
> العقل يقول ان الله سبحانه او واجب الوجود لا يمكن ان يكون اكثر من واحد , صح ؟
> و طبعاً يجب ان تكون هنالك ادله عقليه محكمه تؤيد هذا الكلام
> 
> فما هي هذه الادله بحسب العقيده المسيحيه ؟؟؟؟


 
الادلة هذه هي ما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس, فلا دخل لاستنتاجات البشر المتغيرة في هذا الاعلان الالهي

للمرة السادسة, نؤمن بأن الله واحد لانه مذكور في الكتاب المقدس و هذا هو دليلنا



> بصراحه لا استطيع التوضيح اكثر من هذا و ارجو ان يكون كلامي مفهوماً هذه المره


 
سؤالك كان تكرار لما تقدم في الردود التي سبقت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## peace_86 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

*عزيزي روك..

الأخ العزيز عاشق الحق يقصد :
إفترض بأنه جاءك ملحد لا يؤمن بوجود الله .. أو لا يؤمن بوجود إله..
هل هل لديك دليل عقلاني يثبت أنه يوجد إله .. بل وإله واحد أيضاً ؟؟


أنا عن نفسي أعرف أن الله هو واحد عن الطريق تأملي في حياتي..
أو مثلاً أفكر وأقول: إن كان هناك أكثر من إله فبلا شك يكون هناك تضارب في الآراء ..


وشكراً*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



peace_86 قال:


> *عزيزي روك..
> 
> الأخ العزيز عاشق الحق يقصد :
> إفترض بأنه جاءك ملحد لا يؤمن بوجود الله .. أو لا يؤمن بوجود إله..
> ...



الله ينور عليك يا أخي الفاضل 

فعلاً هذا هو ما ارمي اليه 


و الكتاب المقدس ليس حجه على غير المسيحيين .

يعني افرض على سبيل المثال انك سألتني و قلت :
( لماذا محمد (ص) رسول الله و ما هو الديل على ذلك ؟ )
و اجيبك انا و اقول :
( لأن هذا هو المكتوب في القرآن )

فهل ستقبل ؟؟؟؟ أكيد لا

لأن القرآن ليس حجه عليك فأنت لست مؤمناً به و يجب علي ان اعطيك ادله عقليه نتفق عليها انا و انت حتى تقتنع بكلامي , صح ولا خطأ ؟



شكراً لك و على ردك أخي العزيز


و دمت سالم


----------



## Basilius (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

لا يا سيد بيس انت اللذي لم تفهم ماذا يقول و ماذا قال السيد روك
انت تتكلم بالدليل العقلاني البعيد عن العقيدة .... بالعقل يعني 

و الاخ عاشق الحق قالك بالظبط هذا ما يرمي الية 
ولكن ارى تغير في الكلام و الطلب .... فياريت القراءة بتاني حبتين 

الاخ عاشق الحق قالك 




> الله ينور عليك يا أخي الفاضل
> 
> فعلاً هذا هو ما ارمي اليه
> 
> ...


 
اذن فهو يريد شيئا من خارج العقيدة لان الكتاب المقدس ليس بالحجة على غير المسيحيين 
اذن فهو يريد ادلة عقلية خارج الكتاب المقدس او العقيدة لانها ليست بالحجة على السائل 
مثلما قال بالنص الملون في الاقتباس 

ولكنة قال في بداية موضوعة 






> بحسب العقيده المسيحيه ما هو المانع بأن يكون هنالك أكثر من اله ؟؟؟؟
> (اي كيف تفسر العقيده المسيحيه استحالة وجود اكثر من اله ؟؟؟؟)


 

و





> اذا كانت العقيده المسيحيه مأخوذه و مبنيه كلها على اساس الكتاب المقدس , فماهي الأدله التي يعطيها الكتاب المقدس على ان الاله هو واحد و لا يوجد غيره , فتُبنى العقيده على هذا الأساس ؟
> 
> يعني :
> (عقيدتكم او الكتاب المقدس يقولان ان الاله واحد , فما هي الدلائل التي يقدمانها على ذلك ؟؟؟؟


 

فلماذا هذا التناقض ؟؟؟؟؟  
انت سالت و قلت عن العقيدة المسيحية ماذا تقدمة لاثبات ان الله واحد 
ثم رجعت و قلت ان الكتاب المقدس ليس بالحجة على غير المسيحي 
واذا كنت تريد الدلائل فستكون من داخل الكتاب المقدس لانة هو العقيدة ولكنك قلت انة ليس بالحجة على غير المسيحي !!!

العقيدة المسيحية ماخوذة من الكتاب المقدس 
وقالك السيد روك ماذا تقول العقيدة المسيحية عن الالة الواحد 
ثم رجعت و قلت ان العقيدة ليست بحجة على غير المسيحي 

كنت  عاوز من العقيدة في الاول و قالك السيد روك ان الالة واحد هذا ما ينص علية الكتاب المقدس 

رجعت تقول ان الكتاب ليس بالحجة على غير المسيحي


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
كلامك صحيح يا حبيبي افادا و يبدو انك قرأئته و قرأة ما يرمي اليه
فهو يسأل لا لغرض السؤال بل لانه يريد اجابة معينة و عارفينها ايه هي الاجابة التي يريدها و لماذا يرمي اليها

لكن يا عاشق انت سألت دليل من العقيدة المسيحية و اجبناك من العقيدة المسيحية, فهل فرغت من هذا السؤال لتطلب ادلة علمية الان؟

فاذا كنت فرغت من سؤالك الاساسي و لم ترى فيه منفذ لتجد الاجابة التي ترمي اليها, فيا ريت توضح انك الان تسأل سؤال مختلف عن الذي بدأت فيه و سنرد عليك ايضا بكل سرور

اما عن مثال محمد, فياريت تبعده عن هذا الموضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ضحى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

_*اخي my rock الاسلام دين العقل ، ويحثه على التامل والاكتشاف ..
فدين الاسلام وكتابه القران لا يوجد فيه ما يناقض العقل فلذالك نحن امنا ، فهو يرد منكم ما ذكر في كتابكم لا يتنافى مع العقل ، فياريت الاجابه .؟؟


تحياتي 
لبيك/ لبيك رسول الله..*_


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

بالرغم من اني لا اتفق على ما قلتيه في الاسلام يا أخت ضحى لكن لا علاقة لنا بالاسلام في هذا الموضوع, لذلك رجاءا لا تشتتي الموضوع


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> لا يا سيد بيس انت اللذي لم تفهم ماذا يقول و ماذا قال السيد روك
> انت تتكلم بالدليل العقلاني البعيد عن العقيدة .... بالعقل يعني
> 
> و الاخ عاشق الحق قالك بالظبط هذا ما يرمي الية
> ...



لا اله الا الله

يا أخي المحترم :
انا سألت سؤال محدد  و هو :


> بحسب العقيده المسيحيه ما هو المانع بأن يكون هنالك أكثر من اله ؟؟؟؟
> (اي كيف تفسر العقيده المسيحيه استحالة وجود اكثر من اله ؟؟؟؟)
> صح ؟
> 
> ...





> فلماذا هذا التناقض ؟؟؟؟؟
> انت سالت و قلت عن العقيدة المسيحية ماذا تقدمة لاثبات ان الله واحد
> ثم رجعت و قلت ان الكتاب المقدس ليس بالحجة على غير المسيحي
> واذا كنت تريد الدلائل فستكون من داخل الكتاب المقدس لانة هو العقيدة ولكنك قلت انة ليس بالحجة على غير المسيحي !!!
> ...


لا يوجد تناقض يا اخي الفاضل و لكنك لا تحاول ان تفهمني.

انا كنت اريد  تفسير و ادله عقليه او حجج منطقيه تقدمها العقيده المسيحيه المستوحاه من الكتاب المقدس على استحالة وجود اكثر من اله .

الكتاب يقول ان الاله واحد . صح ؟
حسناً , اين الدليل الذي يحاجج به الكتاب الذين لا يؤمنون به او ما هو الدليل العقلي او المنطقي الذي يعطيه لهم حتى يبرهن صحة كلامه ؟؟؟؟؟

انا عندما اريد ان اقنعك مثلاً بصحة ديني و ايماني فأنا يجب علي ان اعطيك ادله و حجج تتفق انت معي على صحتها و ليس ان اقول لك: ( هذا ما يقوله كتابي ) , لأنك ستقول : ( ما هو الدليل على ان ما يقوله كتابك صحيح ؟ ).


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> كلامك صحيح يا حبيبي افادا و يبدو انك قرأئته و قرأة ما يرمي اليه
> فهو يسأل لا لغرض السؤال بل لانه يريد اجابة معينة و عارفينها ايه هي الاجابة التي يريدها و لماذا يرمي اليها
> 
> ...



استاذي المحترم :
باختصار :
اريد ادله منطقيه و حجج عقليه بحسب العقيده المسيحيه المستوحاه من الكتاب المقدس على استحالة وجود اكثر من اله .

و انا ذكرت مثال الحبيب المصطفى محمد(ص) للتوضيح فقط.


منتظر ردكم ........


و دمتم برعاية الواحد


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

سأطرح السؤال بأشمل و اكمل صوره ممكنه :

اريد ادله منطقيه او حجج عقليه تقدمها العقيده المسيحيه المستوحاة من الكتاب المقدس , لغير المسيحيين و الملحدين ,  على استحالة وجود اكثر من اله ؟؟؟؟


هذا هو مفهوم و مقصود سؤالي من بداية الموضوع

و دمتم سالمين


----------



## steven gerrard (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

عزيزى عاشق الحق انت تريد ادلة مثل هذه 


فلما سمع الرسولان برنابا وبولس مزقا ثيابهما واندفعا إلى الجمع صارخين:Act 14:15  «أيها الرجال لماذا تفعلون هذا؟ نحن أيضا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم نبشركم أن ترجعوا من هذه الأباطيل إلى الإله الحي الذي خلق السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيهاAct 14:16  الذي في الأجيال الماضية ترك جميع الأمم يسلكون في طرقهم -Act 14:17  مع أنه لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد - وهو يفعل خيرا يعطينا من السماء أمطارا وأزمنة مثمرة ويملأ قلوبنا طعاما وسرورا».

Act 17:18  فقابله قوم من الفلاسفة الأبيكوريين والرواقيين وقال بعض: «ترى ماذا يريد هذا المهذار أن يقول؟» وبعض: «إنه يظهر مناديا بآلهة غريبة» - لأنه كان يبشرهم بيسوع والقيامة.Act 17:19  فأخذوه وذهبوا به إلى أريوس باغوس قائلين: «هل يمكننا أن نعرف ما هو هذا التعليم الجديد الذي تتكلم به.Act 17:20  لأنك تأتي إلى مسامعنا بأمور غريبة فنريد أن نعلم ما عسى أن تكون هذه».Act 17:21  أما الأثينيون أجمعون والغرباء المستوطنون فلا يتفرغون لشيء آخر إلا لأن يتكلموا أو يسمعوا شيئا حديثا.Act 17:22  فوقف بولس في وسط أريوس باغوس وقال: «أيها الرجال الأثينيون أراكم من كل وجه كأنكم متدينون كثيراAct 17:23  لأنني بينما كنت أجتاز وأنظر إلى معبوداتكم وجدت أيضا مذبحا مكتوبا عليه: «لإله مجهول». فالذي تتقونه وأنتم تجهلونه هذا أنا أنادي لكم به.Act 17:24  الإله الذي خلق العالم وكل ما فيه هذا إذ هو رب السماء والأرض لا يسكن في هياكل مصنوعة بالأياديAct 17:25  ولا يخدم بأيادي الناس كأنه محتاج إلى شيء إذ هو يعطي الجميع حياة ونفسا وكل شيء.Act 17:26  وصنع من دم واحد كل أمة من الناس يسكنون على كل وجه الأرض وحتم بالأوقات المعينة وبحدود مسكنهمAct 17:27  لكي يطلبوا الله لعلهم يتلمسونه فيجدوه مع أنه عن كل واحد منا ليس بعيدا.Act 17:28  لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد. كما قال بعض شعرائكم أيضا: لأننا أيضا ذريته.Act 17:29  فإذ نحن ذرية الله لا ينبغي أن نظن أن اللاهوت شبيه بذهب أو فضة أو حجر نقش صناعة واختراع إنسان.Act 17:30  فالله الآن يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا متغاضيا عن أزمنة الجهل.


الكتاب يا عزيزى مليئ بالادلة التى تثبت وحدانية الخالق فاقراه بتمعن لعل نعمة الرب تلمسك
​


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> سأطرح السؤال بأشمل و اكمل صوره ممكنه :
> 
> اريد ادله منطقيه او حجج عقليه تقدمها العقيده المسيحيه المستوحاة من الكتاب المقدس , لغير المسيحيين و الملحدين , على استحالة وجود اكثر من اله ؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
للمرة الثامنة, العقيدة المسيحية تستمد من الكتاب المقدس, و الكتاب المقدس يحتوي اعلان الله الواضح بوحدانيته, فالذي لا يؤمن بما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس بوحدانية الله, فلماذا يؤمن بشئ اخر

فلا اعرف اي ادلة منطقية تريد؟ الا اعطيتنا مثالا لنرى اي دليل هذا؟

اما اذا كنت تبحث عن ادلة علمية او فلسفية, فلو كانت موجودة لما كان هذا العدد الهائل اليوم الذي لا يؤمن بوجود الله قبل وحدانيته!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



steven gerrard قال:


> عزيزى عاشق الحق انت تريد ادلة مثل هذه
> 
> 
> فلما سمع الرسولان برنابا وبولس مزقا ثيابهما واندفعا إلى الجمع صارخين:Act 14:15  «أيها الرجال لماذا تفعلون هذا؟ نحن أيضا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم نبشركم أن ترجعوا من هذه الأباطيل إلى الإله الحي الذي خلق السماء والأرض والبحر وكل ما فيهاAct 14:16  الذي في الأجيال الماضية ترك جميع الأمم يسلكون في طرقهم -Act 14:17  مع أنه لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد - وهو يفعل خيرا يعطينا من السماء أمطارا وأزمنة مثمرة ويملأ قلوبنا طعاما وسرورا».
> ...



شكراً على مشاركتك أخي الكريم ( ستفن )

و للأسف هذه الاجابه ليست مرتبطه بشكل كامل بسؤالي.

لأنني أردت (حجج عقليه) يرويها الكتاب المقدس على استحالة وجود اكثر من اله
يعني الكتاب يقول : الاله واحد
لكن , ما هو الدليل على ان الاله واحد و ما هي الحجج التي يرويها لاثبات ذلك الشيئ ؟ 


دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



My Rock قال:


> للمرة الثامنة, العقيدة المسيحية تستمد من الكتاب المقدس, و الكتاب المقدس يحتوي اعلان الله الواضح بوحدانيته, فالذي لا يؤمن بما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس بوحدانية الله, فلماذا يؤمن بشئ اخر
> 
> فلا اعرف اي ادلة منطقية تريد؟ الا اعطيتنا مثالا لنرى اي دليل هذا؟
> 
> ...






> للمرة الثامنة, العقيدة المسيحية تستمد من الكتاب المقدس, و الكتاب المقدس يحتوي اعلان الله الواضح بوحدانيته, فالذي لا يؤمن بما ذكر في الكتاب المقدس بوحدانية الله, فلماذا يؤمن بشئ اخر


يا أخي الفاضل :
الكتاب يقول ان الله واحد و لا اله الا هو
فماهي الحجج المنطقيه التي يرويها الكتاب لاثبات وحدانية الله و انكار وجود اله آخر ؟؟؟؟

يعني على سبيل المثال فقط :
يقول الكتاب مثلاً ان الله قدير

فما هو الدليل على ذلك ؟
فيقول مثلاً: ان لم يكن الله قديراً لما قدر ان يخلقنا 

فهنا نرى حجه عقليه و منطقيه لاثبات قدرة الله تعالى.



> فلا اعرف اي ادلة منطقية تريد؟ الا اعطيتنا مثالا لنرى اي دليل هذا؟




ساعطيك ايتين فقط من القرآن المجيد كمثال توضيحي:
 و هاتين الايتين ترويان استحالة وجود آلهه اخرى مع الله بدلائل و حجج عقليه و منطقيه.

الانبياء:22 
(( لو كان فيهما آلهةٌ الا الله لفسدتا فسبحان الله ربّ العرش عما يصفون ))  

المؤمنون:91 
(( ما اتخذ الله من ولدٍ و ما كان معه من الهٍ اذاً لذهب كلُّ الهٍ بما خلق و لَعَلا بعضهم على بعضٍ سبحان الله عمّا يصفون ))

هذه امثله بسيطه و اعطيتكياها من غير تفسيرها لعدم الاطاله.

و ارجو ان تكون قد فهمتني .


> اما اذا كنت تبحث عن ادلة علمية او فلسفية, فلو كانت موجودة لما كان هذا العدد الهائل اليوم الذي لا يؤمن بوجود الله قبل وحدانيته!


الأدله العلميه و الفلسفيه لاثبات وجود الله و وحدانيته موجوده و لكن هذا العدد الهائل الذي تتكلم عنه , هم من لا يريدون ان يعرفوا الحق و يؤمنوا به و يركنون عقولهم جانباً و لا يريدون يستخدمونها .
يعني برأيك اذا اراد واحد منهم بصفاء نيه و صدق ان يعرف حقيقه وجود الله و وحدانيته سبحانه , برأيك هل سيخيب ظنه و هل الله تعالى سيتخلى عنه ؟؟؟؟ لا والله 

المشكله فيهم هم يا عزيزي و ليس بلعقل او المنطق .



انتظر الرد ان شاء الله .....


و دمتم برعاية الواحد


----------



## steven gerrard (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

حتى الامثلة التى ذكرتها من قرانك لايوجد بها دليل عقلانى واحد

اقرا الفقرة الثانية التى اوردتها وبها حديث بولس الرسول مع الفلاسفة اليونانيين بتمعن
​


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> ساعطيك ايتين فقط من القرآن المجيد كمثال توضيحي:
> و هاتين الايتين ترويان استحالة وجود آلهه اخرى مع الله بدلائل و حجج عقليه و منطقيه.
> 
> الانبياء:22
> ...





هذه ليست ادلة منطقية يقبلها كل عقل ففلاسفة الرومان و الاغريق نفسهم تفارقوا في وصفهم لله اذا كان واحد ام اكثر و هذا ما يتعطف به العقيدة التي تؤمن بالاله المتعددة polytheism التي لا تستوجب في معناها قوة الالهة ككل و خلقها لكل شئ و معرفتها بكل شئ, اذ بصورة ابسط, يوجد فرق بين قوة الالهة و قدرتها على الاشياء

وهو معتقد ايضا مبني على عقل و منطق خاص بمن يؤمنون به, فهل تعتقد انهم يؤمنون بشئ لا يقبله منطقهم و عقلهم؟ بالطبع لا

كذلك ما ينقله الفلاسفة الاخرين بوحدانية الله كمثل الفيلسوف اليوناني اكسينوفان الذي قال ان الله واحد و عارض ما جاء في المتعددين الالهة 
بل ايضا وافقه في ذلك ارسطو و ميلوس و غيرهم و هذا ايضا مبني على عقل و منطق

فالعقل و المنطق و الفلسفة شئ نسبي يختلف من شخص لاخر و من مجمتع و من علم لاخر

و لو اخذنا علم الفيزياء و علم الاحتمالات لوجدت التعارض الكبير بين العلمين, فالفيزياء تنص على عدم وجدة اي شئ احتمالي بل له نفسير و سبب, لكن علم الاحتمالات يبني قياسه و فرص حدوث شئ على قياسات و احتمالات رياضية, بل يصفهم برفسور جامعتي بأنهم اعداء متنافسين

فالاثنين علم و منطق و احدهم يناقض الاخر, و يبقى الاثنين نسبيين و لا تستطيع بالعلم و المنطق اثبات الصح من الخطأ لان العلم متغير على مر الزمن 


> الأدله العلميه و الفلسفيه لاثبات وجود الله و وحدانيته موجوده و لكن هذا العدد الهائل الذي تتكلم عنه , هم من لا يريدون ان يعرفوا الحق و يؤمنوا به و يركنون عقولهم جانباً و لا يريدون يستخدمونها .
> يعني برأيك اذا اراد واحد منهم بصفاء نيه و صدق ان يعرف حقيقه وجود الله و وحدانيته سبحانه , برأيك هل سيخيب ظنه و هل الله تعالى سيتخلى عنه ؟؟؟؟ لا والله


 
المشكلة ليست في تخلي الله من عدمه, المشكلة في محاولة تسخير العلم و العقل المتغير و الغير ثابت, بل المتقلب من حالة الى اخر و علم الى علم و من عالم الى اخر, فأي فلسفة سيتبع الانسان؟ هناك فلسفات كثيرة يستخدم بها العقل و المنطق و تنافي وجود الله و لنأخذ مثال نظرية التطور, فالتطور ينافي اي وجود للخلق و بذلك سيلغي اكبر دليل على وجود الله, فها هو العلم ينافي الله؟ فهل يحق لك ان تأخذ العلم الذي يناسبك و تترك الاخر؟

أثبات الله من عدمه بالعلم ليس بالممكن, لان العلم متغير و المنطق ايضا, بل كما ذكرت لك يتخلفون ببعضهم كما يختلف البرفسورات في علم النفس على ابسط الاشياء

 




> المشكله فيهم هم يا عزيزي و ليس بلعقل او المنطق .


 
المشكلة ليست بالانسان, المشكلة بالطريقة التي يفكر و يستنتج بها, فاذا اتبع الانسان علم و منطق نظرية التطور لكان مصيره الالحاد, و لو اخذ نظرية الخلق لتوصل الايمان بالله

و لكن, الايمان بالله والواحد لا يملك اي معنى خلاصي, فالانسان لن يخلص فقط لانه يؤمن انه هناك اله واحد

يعقوب 2 و العدد 9
أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ!

فحتى الشياطين تؤمن بأله واحد بل و يقشعرون لخوفهم

اذن بالمفهوم المسيحي, اعلان الله واضح انه اله واحد, لكنه لا يحتوي على معنى خلاصي, فأن امن الشخص بأله واحد من عدمه لن يخلص بها ابدا

و على اي حال, لا يوجد اي من الادلة الفلسفية التي ذكرتها لانها فلسفات متغيرة يحكمها البشر و عقلهم و منطقهم المتغير, لا عقل الله 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لدخول العضو في الاسلاميات و تفسير سورة الانبياء من القرأن*


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

*اترك سورة الانبياء و تفسيرها يا صديقي عاشق... خليك مركز في المسيحيات*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> *حرر بواسطة My Rock*
> *لدخول العضو في الاسلاميات و تفسير سورة الانبياء من القرأن*



تفسير الآيتين كان رداً على قول الأخ ( ستفن ) بأنه لا يوجد اي دليل عقلي فيهما


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



My Rock قال:


> *اترك سورة الانبياء و تفسيرها يا صديقي عاشق... خليك مركز في المسيحيات*
> 
> *سلام و نعمة*



انا فسرت آيه واحده فقط من سورة الانبياء و لم افسر السوره كلها .


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

أخي ( ماي روك ) :
انت قلت :


> هذه ليست ادلة منطقية يقبلها كل عقل ففلاسفة الرومان و الاغريق نفسهم تفارقوا في وصفهم لله اذا كان واحد ام اكثر و هذا ما يتعطف به العقيدة التي تؤمن بالاله المتعددة polytheism التي لا تستوجب في معناها قوة الالهة ككل و خلقها لكل شئ و معرفتها بكل شئ, اذ بصورة ابسط, يوجد فرق بين قوة الالهة و قدرتها على الاشياء
> 
> وهو معتقد ايضا مبني على عقل و منطق خاص بمن يؤمنون به, فهل تعتقد انهم يؤمنون بشئ لا يقبله منطقهم و عقلهم؟ بالطبع لا
> 
> ...


يا عزيزي , نحن نتكلم هنا عن حجج و حقائق عقليه و منطقيه ثابته على مر كل العصور و هي غير قابله للتغيير.
خذ مثالاً بسيطاً و هو الحقيقه العقليه الرياضيه المنطقيه ( واحد+واحد=اثنان)
فهذه الحقيقه ثابته و ليست قابله للتغيير و لا تستطيع ان تقول ان جواب 1+1 = 2 نسبياً او ان هنالك احتمال ان يكون الجواب غير هذا 
لا يا حبيبي
مثل هذه الحقائق هي اشياء ثابته بصحتها و لا ينكرها اي انسان و من ينكرها فهو مجنون و ليس عاقلاً بل هو عدو العقل بكل ما تحمل الكلمه من معنى.

فهل ممكن ان نسمي الذين ينكرون وجود الله تعالى او يؤمنون بتعدد الآلهه , هل تسميهم عاقلين او منطقيين ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

و العقل الذي ينكر وجود الله سبحانه , هل يسمى عقلاً اصلاً ؟!؟!؟!؟  


> المشكلة ليست في تخلي الله من عدمه, المشكلة في محاولة تسخير العلم و العقل المتغير و الغير ثابت, بل المتقلب من حالة الى اخر و علم الى علم و من عالم الى اخر, فأي فلسفة سيتبع الانسان؟ هناك فلسفات كثيرة يستخدم بها العقل و المنطق و تنافي وجود الله و لنأخذ مثال نظرية التطور, فالتطور ينافي اي وجود للخلق و بذلك سيلغي اكبر دليل على وجود الله, فها هو العلم ينافي الله؟ فهل يحق لك ان تأخذ العلم الذي يناسبك و تترك الاخر؟
> 
> أثبات الله من عدمه بالعلم ليس بالممكن, لان العلم متغير و المنطق ايضا, بل كما ذكرت لك يتخلفون ببعضهم كما يختلف البرفسورات في علم النفس على ابسط الاشياء


يا عزيزي 
يوجد اشياء قابله للتغيير مثل النظريات العلميه في الطب على سبيل المثال

و يوجد هنالك حقائق و حجج يحكم بها العقل السليم و المنطق القويم و هذه الحقائق لا يمكن ان تتغير مثل :
امتناع اجتماع النقيضين و ارتفاع النقيضين و امتناع اجتماع الضدين في موضوع واحد و زمان واحد و غير ذلك من القضايا العقليه البديهيه التي تسمى ب((الأوليّات)).

العقل و المنطق يقولان مثلاً : ( الكبير اكبر من الصغير و الصغير اصغر من الكبير )
فهل هذه الحقيقه تغيرت و هل من الممكن ان تتغير مستقبلياً ؟


> المشكلة ليست بالانسان, المشكلة بالطريقة التي يفكر و يستنتج بها, فاذا اتبع الانسان علم و منطق نظرية التطور لكان مصيره الالحاد, و لو اخذ نظرية الخلق لتوصل الايمان بالله
> 
> و لكن, الايمان بالله والواحد لا يملك اي معنى خلاصي, فالانسان لن يخلص فقط لانه يؤمن انه هناك اله واحد
> 
> ...


نظرية التطور التي تتكلم عنها هي نظريه غير عقلانيه و لا منطقيه حتى تقايسها مع نظرية الخلق من هذا الجانب 

و يوجد أخطاء كثيره بها تهدم صحتها

و خذ بعض الأخطاء الرئيسيه في هذه النظريه من ( كلامكم انتم )  :

(يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس ان الله خلق الكون وكل ما فيه اما نظرية التطور فتعلم ان الأنسان قد تطور ونشأ من حياة بسيطة وصارت أكثر تعقيدا وعشوائية تماما مثل ماكينة تبني نفسها. ونظرية التطور تنكر تماما وجود خالق مبدع وسيد له ذكاء خارق.

قالوا ان الحياة في صورتها البسيطة تتطور وتصير اكثر تعقيدا وهذه نظرية تبدو مقبولة في المظهر ، وليس لها أقدام تقف عليها أو تسندها . وأليك الأخطاء الرئيسية في نظرية النشوء والتطور:

1- إن الإيمان في نظرية النشوء يكسر أول قانون في الديناميكا الحرارية وهو قانون تخزين الطاقة الذي يقول أن الطاقة يمكن ان تتحول من حالة غلى أخرى لكنها لا تخلق ولا تدمر. ولا يوجد اي شيء في القوانين الطبيعية الحالية يعضد هذا الفكر، وغذا قلنا أنه يمكن للسمكة ان تتطور فتكون بها أرجل تزحف عليها وتخرج من بيئتها الأساسية فهذا يتطلب طاقة خلاقة، وهذا فكر ينافي كل القوانين الطبيعية والكون في تركيبه الحالي سمته الرئيسية الحفاظ على تكوينه.
ونظرية الخليقة تتفق مع الفكر الكتابي أن الله هو الذي خلق الكون.
غن الله لم يخلق طاقة جديدة حيث أنه كمل الخليقة (نك3:2). وغطلاق الطاقة الكامنة في الذرة ينتج كرد فعل وتغيير من شكل إلى آخر وليست طاقة خُلقت من جديد.

2-إن افيمان بنظرية التطور يخالف القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية الذي يقول بتناقص الطاقة، فهناك اتجاه لتناقص الطاقة الموجودة لتشغيل نظام ما رغم ان الطاقة الكلية تظل مستمرة. وكل الأنظمة المركبة من حالة النظام والترتيب غلى حالة أفل نظاماً وترتيباً وكفاءة. وهذه العملية تسمى الانتروبيا. وفي بعض المواقف المؤقتة والمحدودة والغابرة يمكننا أن نرى نظرياً التحول إلى حالة أكثر نظاماً ولكن طبقاً لهذا القانون تتحول الأنظمة إلى حالة أقل نظاماً.
إن التطور يخالف قانون الطاقة الحرارية الثاني ويدرك أصحاب نظرية النشوء والارتقاء أنهم في حاجة إلى بلايين من السنين المليئة بالتناقص لهذا القانون لإثبات نظريتهم هذا فقط غير ممكن لكنه أيضاً مستحيل.

3-إن النشوء والارتقاء يناقض نظرية النشوء الاحيائي (نظرية تقول أن الكائنات الحية لا تنشأ إلا من كائنات حية أخرى ويدوم إلى الأبد كل من جنسه). وهكذا من يؤمن بنظرية النشوء هو في الواقع يؤمن بالتواجد العشوائي للخليقة حيث يُفترض أن الحياة ظهرت حينما اصطدم البرق بالشوربة وبطريقة ما نشأت الخلايا الحية، وناقض باستير 1860 وكذلك اسبلانتراني 1780 وردي 1688 إمكانية خلق الديدان من اللحم الفاسد أو الذباب من قشر الموز أو النحل من البقر الميت ... الخ إنه حينما تتم عملية البسترة والتغليف يسنحيل أن تظهر أية حياة من أي كائن حيث لا تختفي عملية التلوث البايلوجي.

4-لا يوجد دليل قط في سجلات الحفريات يعضد نظرية النشوء. وإن الحياة التي تطورت ونتج عنها ظهور الإنسان طبقاً لنظرية التطور العامة بدأت من أجسام لا حياة فيها ثم تطورت إلى البروتوزون ثم إلى الفقاريات الميتوزونية ثم إلى السمك الفقاري ثم إلى البرمائيات ثم إلى الزحافات والطيور والحيوانات ذات الفراء ثم إلى القرود وبعدها الإنسان. ولو افترضنا صحة نظرية النشوء لوجدنا بكل تأكيد أعداداً هائلة من صور الحياة المتغيرة المحفوظة في سجل الحفريات، إلا أن صور هذه الأشكال المتغيرة لا وجود لها بالمرة في سجلات الحفريات المتوفرة لنا. إن الطائر البدائي المنقرض (الذي سمي (الاركيوبتركس) والذي ادعى أصحاب نظرية النسوء أنه كان في صورة متطورة في العصر الأول قد أثبت العلماء الباحثين في المتحجرات القديمة أنه كان طائراً حقيقياً. أدرك أصحاب نظرية التطور خطأهم الفاحش فقالوا أن اختفاء المتحجرات التي تثبت صحة نظريتهم لفترة وجيزة نتيجة لانفجارات النشوء التي حدثت منذ بلايين السنين بطريقة سريعة للغاية وعليه لم تترك أثراً أو إثباتاً عبر الزمان لكننا نقول أنه لا يوجد أي إثبات في قانون الديناميكا الحرارية الأول والثاني أو في قانون التكوينات الطبيعية يساند نظريتهم.)

فحال هذه النظريه مثل حال نظرية ال( صدفه ) اللاعقلانيه 

و من يؤمن و يصدق بمثل هذه النظريات فهو غير عاقل و لا يمكن ان يكون منطقياً بايمانه




دمتم بخير


----------



## _Stev_ (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*




> اريد ادله منطقيه او حجج عقليه تقدمها العقيده المسيحيه المستوحاة من الكتاب المقدس , لغير المسيحيين و الملحدين , على استحالة وجود اكثر من اله ؟؟؟؟





الاخ المحترم Asheq Al-Haqq.
نحن الان نعيش في عصر مختلف جدا عن عصور الانبياء و الرسل.
فعصرنا اتسم الان بصور اختلفت بعض الشئ عن عصور الاوليين, فما يوجد الان بشعب او قبيله او فئه تؤمن بتعدد اللاله.​
فمنهم من يؤمن بالله واحد (على اختلاف من هو هذا ال اله),  و البعض لا يؤمن اصلا, و اخرين متخبطون تؤمن بقوه تسير هذا الكون و لا تعرف لمن تعزيها فاختلطا مفهوما الله مع الطبيعه.​​
 فسمه نقاش العصر هو هل يوجد الله, و ان وجد فاين هو بين هذه الاديان و الطوائف المختلفه.​
اما سمه عصر الانبياء فكان مختلف جدا عن عصرنا, فتعدد الاله و عباده اله اجنبيه كان محور الصراع, و قد حسم لكون هذا اله الحق قد انتصر على اله الوهميه, اذ كان الله يؤيد الانبياء و الرسل بمعجزات كما لموسى, فكانت هذه المعجزات هي البراهين و الحجج لاقناع الذين يعبدون اله اجنبيه.​​
 وفي عصرنا اليوم اصبح الاعتقاد بوجود اله واحد من المسلمات, فليس من المنطقي ان ابحث عن حجج لا تناسب عصرنا, فلا يوجد احد يومن بتعدد الاله لاخبره عن معجزات موسى مثلا.

والذين يبحثون عن ادله وجود الله,  فنقول انظر ان الله اعلن وجوده من اصغر شئ حي "الخليه وحتى نواتها" الى اكبر شي و هي المجرات و الكون بحد نفسه.
اذ ان الله اعلن وجوده في مصنوعاته.

و الذين يبحثون عن ادله في ان الله هو اله واحد, فنقول اقراء العهد القديم لتجد المعجزات التي صنعها الله على يد الانبياء و الرسل لتكتشف ان الله هو واحد, و اول ايه في الكتاب المقدس هي _*في البدء خلق الله السموات و الارض لتنهي اي اعتراض*_.


سلام المسيح.​


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> أخي ( ماي روك ) :
> انت قلت :يا عزيزي , نحن نتكلم هنا عن حجج و حقائق عقليه و منطقيه ثابته على مر كل العصور و هي غير قابله للتغيير.
> خذ مثالاً بسيطاً و هو الحقيقه العقليه الرياضيه المنطقيه ( واحد+واحد=اثنان)
> فهذه الحقيقه ثابته و ليست قابله للتغيير و لا تستطيع ان تقول ان جواب 1+1 = 2 نسبياً او ان هنالك احتمال ان يكون الجواب غير هذا
> ...




عزيزي عاشق
القانون الرياضي الذي يجمع 1 ب 1 هو شئ ملموس محدود تستطيع وضعه تحت اطار معين في حساباتك, وهو شئ فيزيائي منظور بسيط يستطيع عقلك استعيابه و اثباته
و كل ما ذكرت لا ينطبق على الله, فالله ليس محدود و لا تستطيع ان تضعه في اطار و لا تستطيع تطبيق قاويني فيزيائية او رياضية فيه, و لا يستطيع عقلك استيعاب الله, لذلك لا تستطيع تطبيق قوانين على اشياء ثابثة و محدودة في الله الغير محدود





> و العقل الذي ينكر وجود الله سبحانه , هل يسمى عقلاً اصلاً ؟!؟!؟!؟





> يا عزيزي


 
من وجهة نظر انسان يؤمن بالله ينظر الى انسان لا يؤمن بالله فهو غبي لانه لم يتوصل الى حقيقة وجود الله الواضحة 
و لكن لا تنسى انه ينظر اليك بنفس النظر, فهو ينظر من عين رجل عالم الى انسان يؤمن بالله, فهو يعتبرك ايضا غبي

فمن النظرة الدين الى الغير مؤمن بوجود الله انه غبي
و من نظرة العالم الى المؤمن بوجود الله انه غبي

لكنه العالم يعتبر غبي لانه لم يستنتج وجود الله, لا غبي بحسب علمه و تعلميه





> يوجد اشياء قابله للتغيير مثل النظريات العلميه في الطب على سبيل المثال


 
اشياء كثير’ فالعلم متغير في الكثير من المجالات لذلك لا تستطيع استخدام علم معين لاثبات وجود الله من عدمه
نعم يستطيع الانسان التمعن و الاتنستاج و التأمل في حقيقة ما, لكن كعلم و قوانين بحتة وضعها الانسان و قابلة للتغير لا يستطاع بها اثبات الله من عدمه








> نظرية التطور التي تتكلم عنها هي نظريه غير عقلانيه و لا منطقيه حتى تقايسها مع نظرية الخلق من هذا الجانب
> 
> و يوجد أخطاء كثيره بها تهدم صحتها
> 
> ...


 
لا اله الا المسيح
ما دخل اللغو الفارغ هذا بموضوعنا؟
عاملي كوبي و بيست لموضوع خارج عن موضوعنا ليه يا اخ؟ انا ذكرت لك النظرية و المؤمنين بيها علماء, تقوم تردلي بصفحة كوبي بيست على بطل هذه النظرية, هو انا اصلا اؤمن بها حتى تنسخلي و تلصقلي؟

و لا هو ملي سطور و بس؟




> و من يؤمن و يصدق بمثل هذه النظريات فهو غير عاقل و لا يمكن ان يكون منطقياً بايمانه


 
العلماء و البروفسورات التي تؤمن بالنظرية ليسو مجانين او ليسو منطقيين, هناك من ينافسني بالشغل في الذكاء و هو لا يؤمن بالله, فهو ليس عاقل لعدم ادراكه اوتقبله لله, لا غير عاقل لانه لم يستنتج من علمه ان الله موجود ام لا

و على اي حال نرجع الى موضوعنا الاصلي, الكتاب المقدس ذكر وجود الله الواحد بكل وضوح, اضافة الى التفاتة ستيف التي تؤكد وحدانية الله لحفظه لشعب اسرائيل ضد الشعوب الاخرى التي كانت تعبد الهة اخرى مأشارة الى وجوده و صحة كلامه
غير ذلك لا يوجد ما يشابه ما قدمته من القرأن  لاني كما قلت سابقا و قد جاهلت كلامي ان الايمان بالله والواحد لا يملك اي معنى خلاصي, فالانسان لن يخلص فقط لانه يؤمن انه هناك اله واحد

يعقوب 2 و العدد 9
أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ!

فحتى الشياطين تؤمن بأله واحد بل و يقشعرون لخوفهم

اذن بالمفهوم المسيحي, اعلان الله واضح انه اله واحد, لكنه لا يحتوي على معنى خلاصي, فأن امن الشخص بأله واحد من عدمه لن يخلص بها ابدا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



_Stev_ قال:


> الاخ المحترم Asheq Al-Haqq.
> نحن الان نعيش في عصر مختلف جدا عن عصور الانبياء و الرسل.
> فعصرنا اتسم الان بصور اختلفت بعض الشئ عن عصور الاوليين, فما يوجد الان بشعب او قبيله او فئه تؤمن بتعدد اللاله.​
> فمنهم من يؤمن بالله واحد (على اختلاف من هو هذا ال اله),  و البعض لا يؤمن اصلا, و اخرين متخبطون تؤمن بقوه تسير هذا الكون و لا تعرف لمن تعزيها فاختلطا مفهوما الله مع الطبيعه.​​
> ...



كلامك جميل و على عيني و رأسي يا أخي ( ستيف )

و انا اؤيدك في معظمه و اختلف معاك في بعض ما قلت .

نعم يا أخي , نحن نعيش الآن في عصر ( قلّت ) فيه الاعتقادات بوجود اكثر من اله و لم يبقى سوى القليل من البشر مقارنتاً بكل سكان الكوكب ممن هم يعتقدون بمثل هذا .

و لكن يا أخي الا تتفق معي بأنه يجب ان يكون وحي الله او الكتاب الموحى من الله ,
يجب ان يكون مفيداً و مواكباً لجميع العصور و يكون شاملاً في مخاطبته عقول جميع انواع البشر على اختلاف اعتقاداتهم ؟؟؟؟؟ 


فمثلاً بعض الناس لا يؤمنون بوجود الخالق بتاتاً ,
فما هي الحجه اللتي يرويها الكتاب لهذا النوع من الناس حتى يحرك و لو قليلاً , عقولهم و يحذرهم من خطورة ما يفعلونه ؟

و يوجد بعض آخر مثلاً يؤمنون بتعدد الرب او الخالق,
فما هي الأدلة التي يقدمها الكتاب لهؤلاء لاثبات خطأ اعتقادهم و يثبت بأدله قاطعه وحدانية الخالق مثلاً ؟؟؟؟

و طبعاً الفريق الثالث هم الموحدون و المعتقدون بوحدانية الخالق ,
و لكن الفرق بينهم هو :
في طريقة توحيدهم و اسلوب اعتقادهم بتوحيد الخالق,
فنحن المسلمين مثلاً نؤمن بأن الله واحد و لكنه صمد و وحدانيته مطلقه
و انتم اخوتنا المسيحيين تؤمنون بان الله واحد و لكنه جامع مانع في وحدانيته  

فما هو المعيار و بأي طريقه نستطيع ان ندرك من هو الصح و من هو الخطأ في توحيده ؟

فكل فريق يقول انه هو على حق و الآخر على باطل 

و طبعاً هذه الحاله يستغلها الملحدون و اللادينييون في اثبات كلامهم  و انكارهم لوجود الله تعالى.



العقيده الاسلاميه تقدم ادله و حجج عقليه لمثل هؤلاء الناس حتى لا يكون لهم عذراً في كفرهم.

فما هي الأدله التي تقدمها العقيده المسيحيه لهذه الفئه مثلاً لاسكاتهم و تبيان زيف اعتقاداتهم ؟؟؟؟؟
هذا هو مقصودي من سؤالي 
و لكنني طلبت أدله ترويها عقيدتكم او كتابكم لاستحالة وجود اكثر من اله و ليس استحالة عدم وجود اله.



على العموم شكراً على الرد


و دمت بكل خير


----------



## newman_with_jesus (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

*الاخ العزيز 
سلام المسيح معك
الكتاب المقدس والسيد المسيح له كل المجد تكلم عن وحدانية الله كما قال (أنا والاب واحد ) (وكما استنتجت حضرتك اسمعي (يا اسرائيل  الرب الهنا اله واحد )  
لكن بالنسبة الى الادلة العقلية فتقريبا الادلة العقلية على وجود الله فهي الطبيعة مثلا والموت والسماوات 
اما بالنسبة الى وجود اله واحد فهذا امر بديهي مثلا 
هناك ايه في الانجيل تقول الذين بلا ناموس هم ناموس لانفسهم 
عزيزي الفاضل هذا السؤال ليس القصد منه هو تشتيت انتباه القارئ وايد ان اسالك ماهو الدليل العقلي لوجود الاسلام ؟ وكيف تثبت لي ان السيد محمد بن عبد الله بن ابي طالب هو رسول من عند الله 
تحياتي*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



> عزيزي عاشق
> القانون الرياضي الذي يجمع 1 ب 1 هو شئ ملموس محدود تستطيع وضعه تحت اطار معين في حساباتك, وهو شئ فيزيائي منظور بسيط يستطيع عقلك استعيابه و اثباته
> و كل ما ذكرت لا ينطبق على الله, فالله ليس محدود و لا تستطيع ان تضعه في اطار و لا تستطيع تطبيق قاويني فيزيائية او رياضية فيه, و لا يستطيع عقلك استيعاب الله, لذلك لا تستطيع تطبيق قوانين على اشياء ثابثة و محدودة في الله الغير محدود


يا أخي انا لم أقل ان الانسان يمكنه وضع الله تعالى في اطار محدود , او ان يطبق قوانين الفيزياء او الرياضيات عليه سبحانه  _ حاشا لله

و لكنني اقول ان وجود الله و وحدانيته هي امور منطقيه عقلانيه و لا تقبل التغيير

فمثل هذه الأشياء يحكم بها العقل السليم و يجزم انها امور حقيقيه و ليست نسبيه مثلاً او انه من المحتمل انها تغيرت او انه من المحتمل ان تتغير .


هذه الامور ثابته في كل العصور و المحق هو من يؤمن بها و المخطئ هو من لا يؤمن.
يعني:
من اختار ان يؤمن و يصدق بما يقوله العقل السليم و المنطق القويم في وحدانية الله كحقيقه فهو محق ...
و من اختار ان ينكر العقل و يكفر بهذه الحقيقه فهو مخطئ, كائناً من كان . 


> من وجهة نظر انسان يؤمن بالله ينظر الى انسان لا يؤمن بالله فهو غبي لانه لم يتوصل الى حقيقة وجود الله الواضحة
> و لكن لا تنسى انه ينظر اليك بنفس النظر, فهو ينظر من عين رجل عالم الى انسان يؤمن بالله, فهو يعتبرك ايضا غبي
> 
> فمن النظرة الدين الى الغير مؤمن بوجود الله انه غبي
> و من نظرة العالم الى المؤمن بوجود الله انه غبي



و لكن من هو المحق في الواقع ؟
المؤمن ام غير المؤمن ؟

و شيئ آخر هو ان العلم لا يخالف الدين الا اذا كان احدهما خطأ .

مثلاً:
الدين يقول ان الخالق موجود
و العلم يقول خلاف ذلك

فمن هو المحق على ارض الواقع ؟
و ما هو المعيار المتوفر لدينا لنعرف من خلاله ايهما هو الصحيح ؟

و ماهي الادله التي يقدمها الدين ليثبت صحة كلامه ؟
الدين الحقيقي الصحيح يجب ان يكون لديه اجابه وافيه على مثل هذه التسؤلات.


> اشياء كثير’ فالعلم متغير في الكثير من المجالات لذلك لا تستطيع استخدام علم معين لاثبات وجود الله من عدمه
> نعم يستطيع الانسان التمعن و الاتنستاج و التأمل في حقيقة ما, لكن كعلم و قوانين بحتة وضعها الانسان و قابلة للتغير لا يستطاع بها اثبات الله من عدمه


كلام صحيح و اوافقك عليه


> لا اله الا المسيح
> ما دخل اللغو الفارغ هذا بموضوعنا؟
> عاملي كوبي و بيست لموضوع خارج عن موضوعنا ليه يا اخ؟ انا ذكرت لك النظرية و المؤمنين بيها علماء, تقوم تردلي بصفحة كوبي بيست على بطل هذه النظرية, هو انا اصلا اؤمن بها حتى تنسخلي و تلصقلي؟
> 
> و لا هو ملي سطور و بس؟


ارجو المعذره 


> العلماء و البروفسورات التي تؤمن بالنظرية ليسو مجانين او ليسو منطقيين, هناك من ينافسني بالشغل في الذكاء و هو لا يؤمن بالله, فهو ليس عاقل لعدم ادراكه اوتقبله لله, لا غير عاقل لانه لم يستنتج من علمه ان الله موجود ام لا


انا قصدت انهم غير عاقلين او منطقيين باعتقاداتهم او بنظرتهم العامه للحياة , المعبر عنها بمصطلح (( الايديولوجيه )).
و لكنهم قد يكونون انجح الناس في مجالات اخرى مثل : المجالات العلميه او الرياضيه على سبيل المثال.
انظر مثلاً الى اليابان و الصين و كوريا و غيرها من الدول الوثنيه,
تراهم انجح و اذكى الناس في مجالات العلم و التكنولوجيا و لكنهم بنفس الوقت من اسخف الناس من حيث عقائدهم الدينيه .


فلو اتى هذا الانسان الياباني مثلاً و استغل قليلاً من قدراته العقليه و ذكائه في مجال الدين , فهل سيبقى يسجد للأوثان ؟!؟!؟  مستحيل

المشكله فيه هو و باختياره



> و على اي حال نرجع الى موضوعنا الاصلي, الكتاب المقدس ذكر وجود الله الواحد بكل وضوح, اضافة الى التفاتة ستيف التي تؤكد وحدانية الله لحفظه لشعب اسرائيل ضد الشعوب الاخرى التي كانت تعبد الهة اخرى مأشارة الى وجوده و صحة كلامه
> غير ذلك لا يوجد ما يشابه ما قدمته من القرأن لاني كما قلت سابقا و قد جاهلت كلامي ان الايمان بالله والواحد لا يملك اي معنى خلاصي, فالانسان لن يخلص فقط لانه يؤمن انه هناك اله واحد
> 
> يعقوب 2 و العدد 9
> ...


و الله اني اعرف هذا يا أخي

و لكنك اسأت فهم قصدي من السؤال.

افرض عى سبيل المثال انه اتاك شخص يعتقد و يؤمن بتعدد الآلهه
و قال لك اثبتلي ان الله واحد من خلال عقيدتك او كتابك ,

بماذا سترد عليه و ما هي الحجج و الأدله التي ستقدمها له لاثبات صحة كلامك ؟ 

ان قلت له ان كتابي يقول ان الله واحد

سيرد و يقول : اني لا اؤمن بكتابك او اعطيني ادله و حجج مقنعه على وحدانية الله, يرويها كتابك
كيف سترد ؟

فمثل هذه الأدله موجوده في القرآن الكريم و لكن بحسب كلامك انها غير موجوده في الكتاب المقدس .



و دمت بكل خير و سلامه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



newman_with_jesus قال:


> *الاخ العزيز
> سلام المسيح معك
> الكتاب المقدس والسيد المسيح له كل المجد تكلم عن وحدانية الله كما قال (أنا والاب واحد ) (وكما استنتجت حضرتك اسمعي (يا اسرائيل  الرب الهنا اله واحد )
> لكن بالنسبة الى الادلة العقلية فتقريبا الادلة العقلية على وجود الله فهي الطبيعة مثلا والموت والسماوات
> ...



و عليكم السلام و الرحمه

بلنسبه لسؤالك ,
تستطيع ان تطرحه في القسم المخصص و انا تحت امرك

و دمت سالم


----------



## newman_with_jesus (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

*الاخ الفاضل سلام المسيح معك 
اريد ان اسالك سؤال من خلق كل هذه الدنيا  
وكيف وجدت ؟
لو كان الله اكثر من اله  كيف سوف يكون حكمهم  
وكيف سيكون الصراع على حكم الكون 
انت تعلم ان اول مشكلة حدثت مع البشر -هو ان قايين وهابيل ارادوا وعلى حد تعبيركم شيئا واحدا - لذا ياسيدي الفاضل  هنالك ايه تقول ((لااحد يستطيع ان يقول ان يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس ) 
واخيرا فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة اما نحن المخلصين هي قوة *الله


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



newman_with_jesus قال:


> *الاخ الفاضل سلام المسيح معك
> اريد ان اسالك سؤال من خلق كل هذه الدنيا
> وكيف وجدت ؟
> لو كان الله اكثر من اله  كيف سوف يكون حكمهم
> ...



و عليكم السلام أخي الحبيب

و لكن مادخل كلامك بسؤالي و موضوعي ؟؟؟؟

اتمنى ان يكون ردك في صلب الموضوع و شكراً


دمت بخير


----------



## newman_with_jesus (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

يا اخي العزيز سؤالك هو الغير مفهوم 
دمت بخير


----------



## _Stev_ (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

 .



> و لكن يا أخي الا تتفق معي بأنه يجب ان يكون وحي الله او الكتاب الموحى من الله ,
> يجب ان يكون مفيداً و مواكباً لجميع العصور و يكون شاملاً في مخاطبته عقول جميع انواع البشر على اختلاف اعتقاداتهم ؟؟؟؟؟


 
بالطبع, لكن قصد مغزى الحوار, فنحن نناقش الان امرا قد حسم منذ مئات السنين و اصبح من المسلمات, فلا تناقش الان تعدد الالهه الان.
اما في العهد القديم فكان البرهان هي المعجزات و الخوارق التي تمت على يد الرسل و الانبياء.
و في القدم كانت الامم تتصارع و تتقاتل و الامه التي تغلب تكون الهتها اقوى, و الحروب التي خسرت بها بعض الامم امام الشعب اليهودي كان كما يفهمه ابناء عصره انه الاقوى.
و بما ان الشعب اليهودي كان ينادي باله واحد فقد اثبت لهم انه ال اله الحق.
فكانت كل تلك المعجزات براهين لابناء ذلك العصر على ان اله اسرائيل هو الله الحقيقي خالق الكون.​ 





> فمثلاً بعض الناس لا يؤمنون بوجود الخالق بتاتاً ,
> فما هي الحجه اللتي يرويها الكتاب لهذا النوع من الناس حتى يحرك و لو قليلاً , عقولهم و يحذرهم من خطورة ما يفعلونه ؟


 
حقيقته ان ما ركز عليه الكتاب المقدس هو الخطيئه بالذات و علاجها و هي امر مهم جدا, فلا يمكن التكلم عن مكان دون التكلم عن طريقه و صوله, فالتمحور حول كيف يخلص الانسان يحرك العقول و المشاعر اكثر من التكلم عن فكره الله واحد.
هناك مشكله اسمها الخطيئه و هناك فكره/مبدا/ايمان ان الله واحد, وحل هذه المشكله ليس بعرض الفكره, وانما بوضع سبل الخلاص.
فالمسيحيه تعالج هذه المشكله و تضع لها حلا بالمسيح وهذا هو الذي يجذب الخاطي للتوبه, و ليس النقاش ان الله واحد.​فالذين يؤمنون بالمسيح و يتخذونه مخلصا كان محور مشكلتهم هو الخلاص و ليس الايمان ب الله واحد, و بعد ان يؤمن الشخص يفهم معنى الثالوث بقوه الروح القدس.
هذا يعني هناك فكره و هناك مشكله لا يمكن فهم الفكره بدون معالجه المشكله.
فالمسيحي المبشر لا يتكلم عن وحدانيه الله, بل يتكلم بكل وضوح عن المشكله الحقيقيه و كيفيه علاجها.​ 





> و يوجد بعض آخر مثلاً يؤمنون بتعدد الرب او الخالق,
> فما هي الأدلة التي يقدمها الكتاب لهؤلاء لاثبات خطأ اعتقادهم و يثبت بأدله قاطعه وحدانية الخالق مثلاً ؟؟؟؟


 
​كما قلنا سلفا المعجزات و الخوارق التي تمت في العهد القديم.​ 




> فنحن المسلمين مثلاً نؤمن بأن الله واحد و لكنه صمد و وحدانيته مطلقه
> و انتم اخوتنا المسيحيين تؤمنون بان الله واحد و لكنه جامع مانع في وحدانيته
> 
> فما هو المعيار و بأي طريقه نستطيع ان ندرك من هو الصح و من هو الخطأ في توحيده ؟


 
​ان الطريقه الوحيده هو ان تصلي الى الله من كل قلبك لتجد الحقيقه.​ 





> العقيده الاسلاميه تقدم ادله و حجج عقليه لمثل هؤلاء الناس حتى لا يكون لهم عذراً في كفرهم.
> 
> فما هي الأدله التي تقدمها العقيده المسيحيه لهذه الفئه مثلاً لاسكاتهم و تبيان زيف اعتقاداتهم ؟؟؟؟؟


 
​ان لمثل هولاء حديث اخر و حوار اخر, فالنقاش هنا هل يوجد اله حاكم وخالق الكون ام لا, و لادخل له ما اذ كان عدد من الالهه ام احد واحد.
فهولاء يحكمهم "المنطق" و العلم, و اما نحن فتحكمنا كلمه الله.
ولايمكن الخلط بينهم, فلا يمكن ان احاجج مواضيع دينيه بكتب علميه و لا يصح العكس, اذ لكل منهما خصائصه و مميزاته تجعل الحوار من منظورين مختلفين, و بذلك اختلفت رقعه الحوار.
فالكتاب المقدس ليس بحجه عليه فله ان يرفض الحوار به, و السبب ان منهجه اكادمي علمي مبنى على المشاهدة و التحليل و التفسير, و لي ان اتكلم عن وحدانيه الله الى  اليوم الكبير و ما تراه اتضع او تاثر. فهولاء يمكن اقناعهم بطريقه واحده و هيه صحه الكتاب المقدس من خلال نبواته, فهناك مئات النبوات التي تحققت في الكتاب المقدس التي تدهش العقل.​ 





> و لكنني طلبت أدله ترويها عقيدتكم او كتابكم لاستحالة وجود اكثر من اله و ليس استحالة عدم وجود اله.



كما قلت لك ان محور الكتاب المقدس هو ليس ان الله واحد بل انه الله الحي الحقيقي الخالق لكل شئ.
فاذا كان طرفان لكل منهم اله واحد و كلاهما يدعوان الى ان الله واحد فسيصعب التميز من هما على حق اذ ان لكل منها نفس الادعاء, لكن ان قال احد الطرفين ان الله يقول انه الاله الحق و ايد ذلك بالمعجزات بينما قصر على الطرف الاخر عندها يسهل التميز.​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



> بالطبع, لكن قصد مغزى الحوار, فنحن نناقش الان امرا قد حسم منذ مئات السنين و اصبح من المسلمات, فلا تناقش الان تعدد الالهه الان.
> اما في العهد القديم فكان البرهان هي المعجزات و الخوارق التي تمت على يد الرسل و الانبياء.
> و في القدم كانت الامم تتصارع و تتقاتل و الامه التي تغلب تكون الهتها اقوى, و الحروب التي خسرت بها بعض الامم امام الشعب اليهودي كان كما يفهمه ابناء عصره انه الاقوى.
> و بما ان الشعب اليهودي كان ينادي باله واحد فقد اثبت لهم انه ال اله الحق.
> فكانت كل تلك المعجزات براهين لابناء ذلك العصر على ان اله اسرائيل هو الله الحقيقي خالق الكون.


و لكن :
ماذا عن البراهين الفكريه او العقليه لتلك الفئه من الناس

فمثلما يقولون , الناس أجناس

يعني منهم يقتنع بمجرد ان رئا معجزه واحده فقط

و منهم من يطلب المزيد 

و البعض لا يقتنع بلمعجزات فيعتبرها اعمال سحريه مثلاً و يطلب ادله منطقيه او علميه حتى يصدق.


و شيئ آخر هو :
و ما ادراك بأنه لا يوجد اناس يؤمنون حتى يومنا هذا بتعدد الآلهه ؟ و لو كانوا قليلاً ؟

انت لا تستطيع ان تجزم بذلك.

فحتى من الممكن ان يأتيك شخصاً لا يؤمن بالله اصلاً و يكذب عليك و يقول اني اؤمن بتعدد الآلهه, و يطلب منك ادله من عقيدتك او كتابك بأن تثبت له منطقياً او عقلياً وحدانية الاله.

ماذا ستقول له ؟ لا يوجد !!!!

فهذا سيكون عذراً له في الاستمرار على خطئه في انكار الوحدانيه .
و سيقول لك مستهزئاً :
(( الم يعلم الهك اني سأسئلك هذا السؤال ؟ فأين الاجابه عليه ؟ ))

و هكذا يعني 





> حقيقته ان ما ركز عليه الكتاب المقدس هو الخطيئه بالذات و علاجها و هي امر مهم جدا, فلا يمكن التكلم عن مكان دون التكلم عن طريقه و صوله, فالتمحور حول كيف يخلص الانسان يحرك العقول و المشاعر اكثر من التكلم عن فكره الله واحد.
> هناك مشكله اسمها الخطيئه و هناك فكره/مبدا/ايمان ان الله واحد, وحل هذه المشكله ليس بعرض الفكره, وانما بوضع سبل الخلاص.
> فالمسيحيه تعالج هذه المشكله و تضع لها حلا بالمسيح وهذا هو الذي يجذب الخاطي للتوبه, و ليس النقاش ان الله واحد.
> 
> ...


يا عزيزي ان كانوا هؤلاء الناس لا يؤمنون بوجود الخالق اصلاً و لا يؤمنون بلعقاب و الحساب فكيف تريدهم ان يفكروا في الخطيئه ؟!؟!؟!؟

فهم لا يرون اي مشكله بأن يكون الانسان خاطئاً لأنهم لا يؤمنون بوجود اله اساساً, سيحاسبهم و يعاتبهم على خطاياهم
فكيف تريد منهم ان يفكروا بلتوبه و الرجوع عن المعاصي ؟!؟!؟!؟


> ان الطريقه الوحيده هو ان تصلي الى الله من كل قلبك لتجد الحقيقه.


انت تقول انك تصلي لله من كل قلبك و انا اقول اني اصلي من كل قلبي 

انت تقول انك وجدت الحقيقه في المسيحيه
و انا اقول اني وجدت الحقيقه في الاسلام

فما هو المعيار الذي نستطيع من خلاله معرفة من هو على حق و من هو على باطل ؟




> ان لمثل هولاء حديث اخر و حوار اخر, فالنقاش هنا هل يوجد اله حاكم وخالق الكون ام لا, و لادخل له ما اذ كان عدد من الالهه ام احد واحد.
> فهولاء يحكمهم "المنطق" و العلم, و اما نحن فتحكمنا كلمه الله.
> ولايمكن الخلط بينهم, فلا يمكن ان احاجج مواضيع دينيه بكتب علميه و لا يصح العكس, اذ لكل منهما خصائصه و مميزاته تجعل الحوار من منظورين مختلفين, و بذلك اختلفت رقعه الحوار.
> فالكتاب المقدس ليس بحجه عليه فله ان يرفض الحوار به, و السبب ان منهجه اكادمي علمي مبنى على المشاهدة و التحليل و التفسير, و لي ان اتكلم عن وحدانيه الله الى اليوم الكبير و ما تراه اتضع او تاثر. فهولاء يمكن اقناعهم بطريقه واحده و هيه صحه الكتاب المقدس من خلال نبواته, فهناك مئات النبوات التي تحققت في الكتاب المقدس التي تدهش العقل.


يا حبيبي الا تتفق معي بأنه يجب ان يكون الدين متسايراً مع المنطق و العقل ؟

عى الأقل حتى لا يكون لهؤلاء الناس حجة في عدم ايمانهم

و حتى لا يروا نفسهم معذورين ان كفروا بوجود الخالق


فلو تكلمت عن النبوات سيقولون لك نحن الآن في زمن آخر و نريد ادله و حجج تواكب عصرنا الحالي
و نريد ادله منطقيه تقنع عقولنا

فما هو الحل اذاً ؟ 


> كما قلت لك ان محور الكتاب المقدس هو ليس ان الله واحد بل انه الله الحي الحقيقي الخالق لكل شئ.
> فاذا كان طرفان لكل منهم اله واحد و كلاهما يدعوان الى ان الله واحد فسيصعب التميز من هما على حق اذ ان لكل منها نفس الادعاء, لكن ان قال احد الطرفين ان الله يقول انه الاله الحق و ايد ذلك بالمعجزات بينما قصر على الطرف الاخر عندها يسهل التميز


يا أخي زمن المعجزات قد ولّى و لا يوجد انبياء في زمننا هذا
و نحن الآن في زمن يعتمد على العلم و المنطق في اثبات الحقائق اكثر من اعتماده على المعجزات

فيجب ان يكون وحي الله او كتابه مرجعاً مفيداً في كل عصر و زمان , و الى آخر يوم من عمر هذا الكوكب و هذه الحياة الدنيا


على العموم انا قد حصلت على اجابة سؤالي 
و كما قال الأخ الفاضل ( ماي روك ), 
هو انه لا يوجد مثل هذه الأدله في الكتاب المقدس و لا يوجد ما يشابه القرآن من هذا القبيل.


دمتم برعاية الكريم


----------



## My Rock (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> و الله اني اعرف هذا يا أخي
> 
> و لكنك اسأت فهم قصدي من السؤال.
> 
> ...





نعيد و نكرر, الذي يريد دليل على وحدانية الله, الكتاب المقدس يوضح وحدانية الله بنصوص عديدة
اما أن يريد يؤمن الشخص بوجود الله دون ان يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس و خطة الله في معالجة الخطية فهذا ليس فيه اي قيمة خلاصية, يعني الي يؤمن بالله الواحد و الذي لا يؤمن بالله الواحد اذا كان لا يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس و خطة الله لعلاج الخطيئة فيه فمصيره واحد
فالخلاص ليس بالاعتراف بوجود الاه واحد بل كما وضحت لك سابقا





> فمثل هذه الأدله موجوده في القرآن الكريم و لكن بحسب كلامك انها غير موجوده في الكتاب المقدس .


 
قرأنك يذكر الخلاص بطريقة و الكتاب المقدس بطريقة اخرى فلا تستطيع ان تقارن الكتابين الذين يحملان فكرتين مختلفتين بمنطق واحد

فالايمان بالله الواحد لا يحتوي على اي قيمة خلاصية لان الشياطين تؤمن و ترتعش

اضافة الى ان الذي يريد يؤمن بوجود الله و وحدانيته بدون الايمان بالكتاب المقدس و الخطة المعلنة فيه, حاله كحال اي شخص لا يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس و بالتالي لا خلاص ليه

فهمت ولا نعيد يا صديقي؟


----------



## _Stev_ (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*




> هو انه لا يوجد مثل هذه الأدله في الكتاب المقدس


 
لقد اخبرتك بالمعجزات و الايات التي تمت. اين معجزات الهتهم ان كانوا على حق? اين كتابهم? من هم انبيائهم و رسلهم?
​ 



> و لا يوجد ما يشابه القرآن من هذا القبيل.


ان تناول القران لمشكله تعدد الالهه هو سبب بسيط جدا ان اهل مكه كانوا يعبدون 360 اله, و لانجد انه عالج مساله عدم و جود الله, بل فقط ان هناك اله واحد. فلو كان اهل مكه ملحدين لوجدت ان القران تناول مساله الالحاد و اغفل عن تعدد الالهه. اذ ان القران و ليد بيئته. ​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



> لقد اخبرتك بالمعجزات و الايات التي تمت. اين معجزات الهتهم ان كانوا على حق? اين كتابهم? من هم انبيائهم و رسلهم?


يا استاذي نحن نعيش الآن في عصر يختلف عن عصر الأنبياء و معجزاتهم

و انت في هذا الزمن لو قابلت أحد الملحدين او المعتقدين بتعدد الآلهه فلن يقبل بكلامك عن النبوات او المعجزات بل يريد أدله و براهين مواكبه لهذا العصر.


> ان تناول القران لمشكله تعدد الالهه هو سبب بسيط جدا ان اهل مكه كانوا يعبدون 360 اله, و لانجد انه عالج مساله عدم و جود الله, بل فقط ان هناك اله واحد. فلو كان اهل مكه ملحدين لوجدت ان القران تناول مساله الالحاد و اغفل عن تعدد الالهه. اذ ان القران و ليد بيئته.


لا يا أخي الفاضل :
اسمحلي بأن اقول لك ان كلامك غير صحيح
لأن القرآن الكريم قد تطرق لهذه المسئله ايضاً
و قدم ادله و طرق لمعرفة الله و اثبات وجوده سبحانه



شكراً على الرد

و دمت سالم


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> نعيد و نكرر, الذي يريد دليل على وحدانية الله, الكتاب المقدس يوضح وحدانية الله بنصوص عديدة
> ...



يا أخي العزيز , كيف تريد من شخص لا يؤمن بوجود الله اصلاً , ان يؤمن بلكتاب المقدس؟!؟!؟!؟
لا يمكن

يجب اولاً ان يؤمن بوجود الخالق و ثانياً ان يؤمن بوحدانيته و من ثم يستطيع ان يصدق و يؤمن بما يقوله الكتاب المقدس


و نفس الشي ينطبق على الذي يؤمن و يعتقد بتعدد الآلهه
عليه ان يقتنع و يعتقد بوحدانية الله اولاً حتى يؤهله هذا الشي للايمان بلكتاب المقدس او اي كتاب ديني آخر يؤيد حقيقة وحدانية الخالق سبحانه


على العموم انا قد حصلت على اجابة سؤالي من خلال كلامك بأنه لا يوجد هذا النوع من الأدله في كتابكم المقدس و لا يوجد ما يشابه القرآن الكريم من هذا القبيل.




و اشكرك أخي الكريم ( ماي روك ) على تواصلك معي حتى الآن و اشكر كل من شارك في موضوعي 





و دمتم جميعاً بكل خير و صحه و سلامه


----------



## _Stev_ (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

اذ كان المدعي يرفض الايمان بكتابي و عقيدتي فكيف لي ان اتيه بايات من داخل الكتاب, هذا لايصح.
لاهؤلاء الاشخاص طريق واحد لاثبات ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلمه الله.
وعند اثبات ذلك اصبح من الممكن تناول المفهوم المسيحي من داخل الكتاب المقدس.
سلام المسيح.​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن الموضوع و التكلم في القرأن و الاسلاميات*


----------



## _Stev_ (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

الله اعطى للبشر فكر و وعي و ادراك و استنتاج. ولنا ان نستخدمه في الحوار مع الملحد شانه كشان عابد الالهه. و بما ان الزمن و العصور تتغير فلا يستخدم الله منطقا بشريا ليثبت وحدانيته.


الله قال انه كنور, والنور لايحصى و هكذا الله, فلا يمكن ان ينبثق نور واحد من مصدرين, والنور لايختلط ببعظه لا يتجزاء و لا ينقسم لايتركب و لايتحد وهكذا هو الله. 


اما المنطق فلا يستخدم لاثبات ان الله واحد, بل فقط ان الله موجود.
اذ ان الوحدانيه هي صفه و لايمكن اثبات الصفه من خلال المنطق, اذ يتعين اختبارها للتاكد منها. اما الوجوديه فيمكن الاستدلال بها بالمنطق من خلال الظواهر و الدواخل.

صفات الله لاتدرك لكنها تعلن. اما وجود الله مدروك و معلون. 

خلاصه الحديث وحدانيه الله لاتناقش بالمنطق, لكنها تعلن للبشر, لان الوحدانيه لاتناقش بل تؤمن بها.
اما وجود الله فيمكن منافشته بالمنطق لان الخلق كله يشير الى الخالق.
سلام المسيح.​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

سامحني أخي ( ماي روك ) و انا لم اقصد ابداً ان اخالف القوانين و لم اتوقع ان ردي هذا يخالف القانون

اعذرني و اعدك بأني لن اكتب اي شيئ يخص ديني بعد الآن


دمت سالم


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



> اذ كان المدعي يرفض الايمان بكتابي و عقيدتي فكيف لي ان اتيه بايات من داخل الكتاب, هذا لايصح.
> لاهؤلاء الاشخاص طريق واحد لاثبات ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلمه الله.
> وعند اثبات ذلك اصبح من الممكن تناول المفهوم المسيحي من داخل الكتاب المقدس.
> سلام المسيح.


هنالك طريقه :
و هي ان تعطيه ادله و حجج عقليه او منطقيه من كتابك تتفقون انت و هو على صحتها
و بهذا لن يكون له اي عذر في انكار صحة ايمانك و اعتقادك بوجود الله او وحدانيته سبحانه

و لكن الكتاب المقدس بحسب كلامكم لا يحتوي على هذا النوع من الأدله




> الله اعطى للبشر فكر و وعي و ادراك و استنتاج. ولنا ان نستخدمه في الحوار مع الملحد شانه كشان عابد الالهه. و بما ان الزمن و العصور تتغير فلا يستخدم الله منطقا بشريا ليثبت وحدانيته.
> 
> 
> الله قال انه كنور, والنور لايحصى و هكذا الله, فلا يمكن ان ينبثق نور واحد من مصدرين, والنور لايختلط ببعظه لا يتجزاء و لا ينقسم لايتركب و لايتحد وهكذا هو الله.
> ...


العقل و المنطق كلاهما يؤيدان حقيقة وجود الله و وحدانيته سبحانه

و من قال لك انه لا يمكن اثبات وحدانية الله بلمنطق ؟
او انه لا يمكن اثبات الصفات ايضاً بلمنطق ؟
نحن هنا لا نتكلم عن منطق بشري متغير و انما نتكلم عن منطق و امور منطقيه ثابته في كل مكان و زمان و على مر العصور

و الانسان العاقل يمكنه من خلال استدلالات و استنتاجات منطقيه أن يدرك حقيقة وحدانية الله و يثبت له كل صفه كماليه





شكراً على مشاركتك أخي الكريم في موضوعي 

و دمت برعاية الرحيم


----------



## _Stev_ (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*




> هنالك طريقه :
> و هي ان تعطيه ادله و حجج عقليه او منطقيه من كتابك تتفقون انت و هو على صحتها
> و بهذا لن يكون له اي عذر في انكار صحة ايمانك و اعتقادك بوجود الله او وحدانيته سبحانه
> 
> و لكن الكتاب المقدس بحسب كلامكم لا يحتوي على هذا النوع من الأدله


 

​لقد ذكرت لك مثال النور. لايمكن تقسم وتجزئه النور ليكون نورين ولايمكن القول بانه هناك الهيين اثنين.​ 





> العقل و المنطق كلاهما يؤيدان حقيقة وجود الله و وحدانيته سبحانه


 
هذا المنطق نتفق انا وانت عليه لاننا نشئنا وكبرنا على هذه العقيده ان الله موجود و واحد, فمنطقنا يختلف عن منطقهم ولايمكن استخدام منطقنا لهدم افكارهم لان لهم منطق اخر.​ 




> و من قال لك انه لا يمكن اثبات وحدانية الله بلمنطق ؟
> او انه لا يمكن اثبات الصفات ايضاً بلمنطق ؟


 

كيف لك ان تستنتج بالمنطق ان الله رحيم? لايمكن, لانها صفه معلنه وليست مدروكه.​ 



> نحن هنا لا نتكلم عن منطق بشري متغير و انما نتكلم عن منطق و امور منطقيه ثابته في كل مكان و زمان و على مر العصور


 

لايوجد منطق ثابت مطلق, لان المنطق مبني على دلائل و بينات و رصد,  والعلم بطبيعته غير مطلق متغير متجدد يتوسع يظيف و يغير وهذا مما يجعل ارض المنطق ليس بثابت.
​
 



> و الانسان العاقل يمكنه من خلال استدلالات و استنتاجات منطقيه أن يدرك حقيقة وحدانية الله و يثبت له كل صفه كماليه


 
لو نشئت في بيئه مشركه لاصبحت انت ايضا مشرك, وصار منطقك مختلف ورحت تعزي لكل ظاهره اله.
والمنطق الذي تتبناه سيكون هو المنطق المطلق الذي لايحوده مطلق اخر.

وشكرا لك ولحوارك الهادئ اللطيف المبني على احترام الطرفين الرب يبارك حياتك.​


----------



## steven gerrard (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

اخى عاشق الحق

لو قرات بتركيز النص الذى اقتبستهولك من سفر اعمال الرسل الخاص بحديث بولس الرسول مع الفلاسفة اليونانيين لوجدت الادلة على الله الواحد

اقراه بتركيز


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



> لقد ذكرت لك مثال النور. لايمكن تقسم وتجزئه النور ليكون نورين ولايمكن القول بانه هناك الهيين اثنين.


لم افهم هذه الفقره جيداً
و لم اعرف ما هو النور الذي تتكلم عنه
لأن نور الشمس مثلاً , هو قابل للتجزئه و ظاهرة ( قوس قزح ) تثبت هذا



> هذا المنطق نتفق انا وانت عليه لاننا نشئنا وكبرنا على هذه العقيده ان الله موجود و واحد, فمنطقنا يختلف عن منطقهم ولايمكن استخدام منطقنا لهدم افكارهم لان لهم منطق اخر.


صحيح كلامك يا حبيبي
و لكننا نستطيع ان نقدم لهم ادله و براهين من منطقنا لنثبت لهم صحة ايماننا و اعتقادنا بوجود الله و وحدانيته
و تكون هذه الأدله قاطعه و غير قابله للانكار من الطرفين
و على هذا الأساس , نبين لهم من خلال الحقائق الموجوده في منطقنا , زيف و بطلان صحة اعتقادهم




> كيف لك ان تستنتج بالمنطق ان الله رحيم? لايمكن, لانها صفه معلنه وليست مدروكه.


مع احترامي لرأيك 
و لكن انا سأقول لك كيف ذلك و بإختصار :
الله تعالى غير محدود , صح ؟
و بما انه غير محدود فهو غني عن كل شيئ , صح ؟
و لأنه سبحانه غني و غناه غير محدود فهو لا يحتاج لمخلوقاته , صح ؟
و بما انه سبحانه خلق مخلوقاته و اوجدهم من العدم و هو لا يحتاج لهم , فهذا الشيئ يعتبر ( رحمةً ) بحالهم 
و لأن هذا الشيئ يعتبر (رحمه) فنستطيع ان نستنتج من خلال ذلك ان الله تعالى ( رحيم ) 


> لايوجد منطق ثابت مطلق, لان المنطق مبني على دلائل و بينات و رصد, والعلم بطبيعته غير مطلق متغير متجدد يتوسع يظيف و يغير وهذا مما يجعل ارض المنطق ليس بثابت.


توجد امور منطقيه يا أخي الفاضل لا يمكن ان تتغير و ثابته بصحتها الى الأبد
الحقائق الرياضيه على سبيل المثال
مثلاً :
2+2 كان و لايزال و سيبقى يساوي 4 الى الأبد و هذه الحقيقه الرياضيه المنطقيه ثابته بصحتها و لن تتبدل

( الكبير اكبر من الصغير و الصغير اصغر من الكبير ) , هذه الحقيقه ايضاً ثابته و لن تتغير
وامور منطقيه عديده من هذا القبيل... 


> لو نشئت في بيئه مشركه لاصبحت انت ايضا مشرك, وصار منطقك مختلف ورحت تعزي لكل ظاهره اله.
> والمنطق الذي تتبناه سيكون هو المنطق المطلق الذي لايحوده مطلق اخر.


هل هذا يعني ان الناس الذين يولدون في بيئه مشركه , هم معذورون لو اشركوا ؟!؟!؟!؟
الا يعتبر هذا ظلماً لهم ؟؟؟؟؟ 



> وشكرا لك ولحوارك الهادئ اللطيف المبني على احترام الطرفين الرب يبارك حياتك.


لا شكر على واجب عزيزي ( ستيف ) 
و مهما اختلفنا فنحن نبقى أخوه متحابين انشاءالله

و انا اشكرك ايضاً على اسلوبك الجميل و الراقي في الحوار 


دمت بكل خير


----------



## _Stev_ (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*




> لم افهم هذه الفقره جيداً
> و لم اعرف ما هو النور الذي تتكلم عنه
> لأن نور الشمس مثلاً , هو قابل للتجزئه و ظاهرة ( قوس قزح ) تثبت هذا


 
​*قصدت لو كان هناك الهين او اكثر لوجب انفصالهما عن بعض للتمايز و يكونوا غير متشابهين لاختلافهما. وهذا يؤدى الى ان طبيعتهما مختلفتان لاكن غير متعارضتان.
و رمز النور ل الله يؤكد وحدانيته, فالنور له طبيعه واحده على اختلاف الوسط الذي يمر فيه, ولايمكن تجزئه النور ولايمكن حفظه في اطار فيزيائي. اما ظاهره قوس قزح فهيه نتيجه لانكسار الضوء, فلو مزجت الوان الطيف الشمسي لظهر اللون الابيض من جديد.*​ 






> و لكننا نستطيع ان نقدم لهم ادله و براهين من منطقنا لنثبت لهم صحة ايماننا و اعتقادنا بوجود الله و وحدانيته
> و تكون هذه الأدله قاطعه و غير قابله للانكار من الطرفين
> و على هذا الأساس , نبين لهم من خلال الحقائق الموجوده في منطقنا , زيف و بطلان صحة اعتقادهم


 
*الدليل القاطع مبنى على شئ يدعى الرصد او "observation" ولايمكن رصد الغير مرئي بحواسنا المحدده, وهذا هو الفرق بين العلم و الدين كفرق المحسوسات و الملموسات. فلا يبنى العلم على المحسوسات و لا الدين على الملموسات.
ومن هذا نجد ان استخدام الملموسات يتغير بحسب فهم  الراصد لهذه الملموسات*.​ 





> مع احترامي لرأيك
> و لكن انا سأقول لك كيف ذلك و بإختصار :
> الله تعالى غير محدود , صح ؟
> و بما انه غير محدود فهو غني عن كل شيئ , صح ؟
> ...


 

*لتصل الى الاستنتاج ان الله رحيم (اي ان تثبت انه من الممكن رصد صفات الله بالمنطق) نجد انك استعنت بصفات اخرى,  ولايمكن ان نضع صفه وهي مبنيه على صفات اخر, لان كل منهم يجب اثباته بالمنطق قبل كل شي.
فالله الغير محدود الغني وعدم احتياجه لمخلوقاته والخالق اربع صفات استخدمت لتفسير صفه واحده. وصفات الله مترابطه لايمكن فصلها فلا يمكن ان تكون صفاته مدركه,   بل معلنه و تم فهما من خلال كتابه.*
*ودعنى اسئلك سؤال! هل صفات الله ازليه ام مكتسبه?*​​ 





> الحقائق الرياضيه على سبيل المثال
> مثلاً :
> 2+2 كان و لايزال و سيبقى يساوي 4 الى الأبد و هذه الحقيقه الرياضيه المنطقيه ثابته بصحتها و لن تتبدل
> 
> ( الكبير اكبر من الصغير و الصغير اصغر من الكبير ) , هذه الحقيقه ايضاً ثابته و لن تتغير


 
​*وكيف لك ان تستخدم هذه الحقائق لاثبات وحدانيه الله, فلا يوجد قانون رياضي او فيزيائي يقول ان الله واحد. وهناك فرق بين المنطق و بين الحقائق, المنطق ان تستنتج, اماالحقائق فمسلمه. فعندما نجمع 1+1 بل نستخدم ما تعلمناه ان النتيجه 2 اكثر من استخدام المنطق لانها اصبحت شي متفق عليه و لاتناقش.*​ 




> وامور منطقيه عديده من هذا القبيل... هل هذا يعني ان الناس الذين يولدون في بيئه مشركه , هم معذورون لو اشركوا ؟!؟!؟!؟
> الا يعتبر هذا ظلماً لهم ؟؟؟؟؟


 
*الكتاب المقدس يقول لااترك نفس بلا شاهد, اي عندما يجد الله هناك شخصا يبحث عنه في وسط بيئته المشركه او الملحده فسيعلن الله له عن ذاته بروءئ و احلام  او التعرف على احد المؤمنين. ومكتوب في الكتاب المقدس في رساله بولس الى اهل روميه "اذ معرفه الله ظاهره فيهم لان الله اظهرها لهم, لان اموره غير المنظوره ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركه بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمديه و لاهوته حتى انهم بلا عذر" *
​*وسلامي لك اخي العزيز.*
*والرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



> قصدت لو كان هناك الهين او اكثر لوجب انفصالهما عن بعض للتمايز و يكونوا غير متشابهين لاختلافهما. وهذا يؤدى الى ان طبيعتهما مختلفتان لاكن غير متعارضتان


كلام جميل و معقول...
و لكن دعني اسئلك سؤالاً من فضلك :
ما هو المانع بأن يكون هنالك الهين او أكثر غير محدودين و تكون صفاتهم ايضاً متساويه ؟
(توضيح : يكون مثلاً هنالك الهين و كلاهما غير محدود و يكونا متمايزان عن بعضهما بعضاً و لكن بغير انفصال , لأن الانفصال لا يحدث الا اذا كانا محدودان ) 


> و رمز النور ل الله يؤكد وحدانيته, فالنور له طبيعه واحده على اختلاف الوسط الذي يمر فيه, ولايمكن تجزئه النور ولايمكن حفظه في اطار فيزيائي. اما ظاهره قوس قزح فهيه نتيجه لانكسار الضوء, فلو مزجت الوان الطيف الشمسي لظهر اللون الابيض من جديد.


كلام صحيح و شكراً على التوضيح


> الدليل القاطع مبنى على شئ يدعى الرصد او "observation" ولايمكن رصد الغير مرئي بحواسنا المحدده, وهذا هو الفرق بين العلم و الدين كفرق المحسوسات و الملموسات. فلا يبنى العلم على المحسوسات و لا الدين على الملموسات.
> ومن هذا نجد ان استخدام الملموسات يتغير بحسب فهم الراصد لهذه الملموسات.


ليس كل دليل قاطع يجب ان يكون ملموساً او محسوساً بحواسنا ...
توجد ادله و براهين قاطعه يحكم بها العقل و لا تكون ملموسه او ماديه .
( روح الانسان ) على سبيل المثال , هي ليست ملموسه و لا يمكن رصدها بلحواس و لكن العقل يحكم بدلائل قاطعه بوجودها.
و طبعاً سيكون القول بوجود روح الانسان امراً منطقياً و من دون ان ترصد هذه الروح بلحواس .


> لتصل الى الاستنتاج ان الله رحيم (اي ان تثبت انه من الممكن رصد صفات الله بالمنطق) نجد انك استعنت بصفات اخرى, ولايمكن ان نضع صفه وهي مبنيه على صفات اخر, لان كل منهم يجب اثباته بالمنطق قبل كل شي.


احدى اساليب الاثبات المنطقي هو ان تستنتج شيئ من خلال شيئ او اشياء اخرى , 
فهنا و من خلال لاحدودية الله سبحانه , استنتجنا و اثبتنا بأنه رحيم 
اضربلك مثالاً بسيطاً :
انا الآن استنتجت من خلال اسمك ( ستيف ) و من دون ان اراك او اسمع صوتك مثلاً , استنتجت بأنك ذكر و لست انثى , لأن اسمك يطلق على الذكور و ليس الاناث.
هذا مثال بسيط جداً للاستدلال المنطقي.



> فالله الغير محدود الغني وعدم احتياجه لمخلوقاته والخالق اربع صفات استخدمت لتفسير صفه واحده. وصفات الله مترابطه لايمكن فصلها فلا يمكن ان تكون صفاته مدركه, بل معلنه و تم فهما من خلال كتابه.
> ودعنى اسئلك سؤال! هل صفات الله ازليه ام مكتسبه?


نعم , هذا هو الاستدلال المنطقي و هو ان تثبت وجود صفه معينه في الله تعالى من خلال صفات أخرى...
فأنت تستطيع مثلاً ان تستنتج بأن الله تعالى بصير من خلال انه كلي القدره 
و تستطيع ايضاً ان تثبت ان الله سبحانه سميع بكل شيء من خلال انه كلي العلم 
و الخ...
و بنسبه لسؤالك :
هل تقصد صفات الذات ام صفات الفعل ( اي المرتبطه بوجود المفعول ) ؟


> وكيف لك ان تستخدم هذه الحقائق لاثبات وحدانيه الله, فلا يوجد قانون رياضي او فيزيائي يقول ان الله واحد. وهناك فرق بين المنطق و بين الحقائق, المنطق ان تستنتج, اماالحقائق فمسلمه. فعندما نجمع 1+1 بل نستخدم ما تعلمناه ان النتيجه 2 اكثر من استخدام المنطق لانها اصبحت شي متفق عليه و لاتناقش.


انا لم أقل انه يمكن استخدام هذه الحقائق  لاثبات وحدانية الله , انما قلت ان هنالك حقائق منطقيه لا تتغير على مر العصور .
1+1=2 هي حقيقه ( لأنها ) امر منطقي و معقول...
فلماذا اذاً لا تقبل ب1+1=0 كحقيقه ؟
طبعاً لأنه امر غير منطقي و غير معقول
فلو كان منطقياً و معقولاً لكان حقيقه و لكنه امر باطل و مستحيل (لأنه) غير منطقي و غير معقول. 



> الكتاب المقدس يقول لااترك نفس بلا شاهد, اي عندما يجد الله هناك شخصا يبحث عنه في وسط بيئته المشركه او الملحده فسيعلن الله له عن ذاته بروءئ و احلام او التعرف على احد المؤمنين. ومكتوب في الكتاب المقدس في رساله بولس الى اهل روميه "اذ معرفه الله ظاهره فيهم لان الله اظهرها لهم, لان اموره غير المنظوره ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركه بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمديه و لاهوته حتى انهم بلا عذر"


نعم هذا هو ما اعنيه دائماً في كلامي و هو ان الانسان هو نفسه المسئول عن اعتقاداته و ايمانه و ليس بيئته سواء كانت مشركه ام ملحده و لا يمكن ان يكون المشرك معذوراً في شركه و لا الملحد في الحاده , لأنهم هم سبب ما هم فيه و ليست بيئتهم او تربيتهم على اعتقاداتهم.
و على الانسان ان يصفي نيته و يكون صادقاً مع نفسه اولاً لمعرفة الحقيقه و يبني ايمان صحيح على أساس تلك الحقائق , و طبعاً الله سبحانه يعلم بأمره و لن يتخلى عنه طرفة عين و سيهتدي الى كل خير و حق بفضله سبحانه.


> وسلامي لك اخي العزيز.
> والرب يبارك حياتك


الله يسلمك و يحميك أخي العزيز
و دمت بكل خير​


----------



## _Stev_ (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*




> ما هو المانع بأن يكون هنالك الهين او أكثر غير محدودين و تكون صفاتهم ايضاً متساويه ؟
> (توضيح : يكون مثلاً هنالك الهين و كلاهما غير محدود و يكونا متمايزان عن بعضهما بعضاً و لكن بغير انفصال , لأن الانفصال لا يحدث الا اذا كانا محدودان )


 
*كما ان النور الخارج من مصدر واحد لايمكن احصائه بل اطلق القول عليه انه واحد دلاله على وحدانيه مصدره, هكذا هو الله, لايمكن احصائه وصفه الوحدانيه تفسر ان جميع اعماله هي من صنع اله واحد.*
*ولو تماثل الالههين وتطابقا في الجوهر و الصفات ونفيت صفه الانفصال عنهما لاصبحا اله واحد.
فنور الشمس مثلا نور واحد لان كل "الفوتونات" الصادره نابعه من مصدر واحد, ولو فرضنا وجود شمس اخرى بجانب شمسنا لها نفس الصفات و لم تنفصل عن الشمس الاولى لاصبحا شمسا واحده بنور واحد.
وبما ان الله نور و ليس بماده فلا يمكن ابدا احصائه, لان الصلب منها يعد فقط, اما السائل و الغازي فلا يمكن احصائهما لعدم وجود شكل ثابت لهما.
فالمتجانس المتطابق المتماثل الغير مجزء او مفصول مهما كان حاله الماده, صلبه كانت ام سائله او غازيه, لايمكن احصائه باكثر من واحد.
اذ ان التجزئه هي اساس التعداد.
وهنا يكمن سر او مفهوم  وحدانيه الثالوث, اذ ان كل من ذات الله و كلمته الازلي وروحه الحي لهم نفس صفات الجوهريه اللاهوتيه, وبما انهم غير منفصلين كانوا اله واحد.*​​ 







> ليس كل دليل قاطع يجب ان يكون ملموساً او محسوساً بحواسنا ...
> توجد ادله و براهين قاطعه يحكم بها العقل و لا تكون ملموسه او ماديه .
> ( روح الانسان ) على سبيل المثال , هي ليست ملموسه و لا يمكن رصدها بلحواس و لكن العقل يحكم بدلائل قاطعه بوجودها.
> و طبعاً سيكون القول بوجود روح الانسان امراً منطقياً و من دون ان ترصد هذه الروح بلحواس


 

​*ان الاستدلال ان هناك روح للانسان هو ليس فعل المنطق او الاستنتاج, فنحن نراها بعين الايمان و ليس بعين المنطق, اذ صدقنا كلمه الله و امنا بوجود ما اخبرنا.
فحتى الملائكه و الارواح و الشياطين لايمكن ادراكها بالمنطق لانهم غير منظورين, فالمنطق كما قلنا مبني على الملموسات.*
*فلو سالنا احدا عن لون التفاح ما اذا كان احمر, فسيجيب نعم,  لانه اما يكون قد اكلها او رائاها او سمع بذلك, اذ ان منطقه مبني على حواسه.
وان سالناه ماذا كان لون الملاك ابيض ام اصفر, فلا توجد اجابه, لانه لم تسجل صوره للملاك في عقله, ولذلك تعذر منطقه عن الاجابه لغياب الصوره المحدده باطار فيزيائ ترسمه الحواس.*​ 
*لذلك نحن نؤمن ان للانسان روح و لا نناقش ذلك.*​ 






> احدى اساليب الاثبات المنطقي هو ان تستنتج شيئ من خلال شيئ او اشياء اخرى ,
> فهنا و من خلال لاحدودية الله سبحانه , استنتجنا و اثبتنا بأنه رحيم
> اضربلك مثالاً بسيطاً :
> انا الآن استنتجت من خلال اسمك ( ستيف ) و من دون ان اراك او اسمع صوتك مثلاً , استنتجت بأنك ذكر و لست انثى , لأن اسمك يطلق على الذكور و ليس الاناث.
> هذا مثال بسيط جداً للاستدلال المنطقي.


 
​*ولهذا يدفعنا القول ان هناك صفات يجب ان تكون معلنه مسبقا حتى يتم تفسير او الاستنتاج بصفات اخر. فلو كانت صفات الله كالازليه و اللامحدوديه و قوته و عدم احياجه لاحد, لاصبح من المستحيل الاثبات بالمنطق صفاته الاخرى كالرحمه مثلا.
لان الاستدلال بصفات الله يجب ان تكون مبنيه على اخر معلنه مسبقا.*​ 






> نعم , هذا هو الاستدلال المنطقي و هو ان تثبت وجود صفه معينه في الله تعالى من خلال صفات أخرى...
> فأنت تستطيع مثلاً ان تستنتج بأن الله تعالى بصير من خلال انه كلي القدره
> و تستطيع ايضاً ان تثبت ان الله سبحانه سميع بكل شيء من خلال انه كلي العلم
> و الخ...


 

*نعم هذا ما يؤيد القول ان تكون بعض صفات الله معلنه مسبقا قبل ان نستطيع الاستدلال باخر.*​*فلو لم اكتب اسمي لتعسر عليك معرفه نوع الجنس. اذ ان المنطق بني على معطيات مسبقه كانت معلنه ونفترض صحتها.
*​*
* 




> و بنسبه لسؤالك :
> هل تقصد صفات الذات ام صفات الفعل ( اي المرتبطه بوجود المفعول )


 
​*نعم قصدت تلك الصفات الموصوفه لافتعالها? كصفه الخلق مثلا هل هي ازليه ام مكتسبه ?*​ 





> ؟انا لم أقل انه يمكن استخدام هذه الحقائق لاثبات وحدانية الله , انما قلت ان هنالك حقائق منطقيه لا تتغير على مر العصور .
> 1+1=2 هي حقيقه ( لأنها ) امر منطقي و معقول...
> فلماذا اذاً لا تقبل ب1+1=0 كحقيقه ؟
> طبعاً لأنه امر غير منطقي و غير معقول
> فلو كان منطقياً و معقولاً لكان حقيقه و لكنه امر باطل و مستحيل (لأنه) غير منطقي و غير معقول.


 
*نعم هذه الثوابت المنطقيه بنيت على الملموسات, والخطا ليس بثوابت المنطق بل في الاستنتاج.
ونستطيع القول ايضا 1 + 1 = 0 رغم كونه ينافي المنطق لاكنه صحيح.
فلو وضعنا تفاحتين متماثلتين بالوزن و وضعناها على كفتي الميزان لكان الجواب صفرا.
فتفاحتان اثنتان اعطت جواب كان صفرا.
وايضا لو دفعت عربه بقوه تماثل قوتي و كناعلى طرفين متقابلين لما تحركت العربه, فقوتي و قوتك لو جمعت لاصبحت مضاعفة لكننا نسينا اننا باتجاهين متضادين.*​*وبذلك فان المنطق يكون خطرا في بعض الاحيان و يعطي جواب خطا لقصور في فهم المعطيات, وكما نحن معرضين للخطا فمنطقنا ايضا.
ليس لان ثوابت المنطق تغيرت لكن فهمنا لهذه الثوابت.*​ 





> نعم هذا هو ما اعنيه دائماً في كلامي و هو ان الانسان هو نفسه المسئول عن اعتقاداته و ايمانه و ليس بيئته سواء كانت مشركه ام ملحده و لا يمكن ان يكون المشرك معذوراً في شركه و لا الملحد في الحاده , لأنهم هم سبب ما هم فيه و ليست بيئتهم او تربيتهم على اعتقاداتهم.
> و على الانسان ان يصفي نيته و يكون صادقاً مع نفسه اولاً لمعرفة الحقيقه و يبني ايمان صحيح على أساس تلك الحقائق , و طبعاً الله سبحانه يعلم بأمره و لن يتخلى عنه طرفة عين و سيهتدي الى كل خير و حق بفضله سبحانه.


 

*نعم متفق معك كل الاتفاق ولاشائبه او اعتراض على قولك و استنتاجك الجميل.*
​*وتقبل تحيتي و سلامي لك و الرب يبارك حياتك.*​


----------



## nonaa (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

عيني وجعتني من الكلام الكتير  
احنا نومن باله واااااااااااااااااااااااااحد هو يسوع المسيح 
ربى والهى يسوع يا من علق علي خشبه الصليب لتفديني من كثرة خطاياى وخطايا البشر
سامحني يا رب وسامح الجميع يا الهى وسامح الي مش مصدقين انك وهو اله الحق لان الروح القدس غير عامل فيهم فمهما قلنا مفيش فايده 
ربي وحبيبي يسوع انر عقول الجميع يا رب الجميع


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



nonaa قال:


> عيني وجعتني من الكلام الكتير
> احنا نومن باله واااااااااااااااااااااااااحد هو يسوع المسيح
> ربى والهى يسوع يا من علق علي خشبه الصليب لتفديني من كثرة خطاياى وخطايا البشر
> سامحني يا رب وسامح الجميع يا الهى وسامح الي مش مصدقين انك وهو اله الحق لان الروح القدس غير عامل فيهم فمهما قلنا مفيش فايده
> ربي وحبيبي يسوع انر عقول الجميع يا رب الجميع



شكراً على المشاركه

و دمتي بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



> كما ان النور الخارج من مصدر واحد لايمكن احصائه بل اطلق القول عليه انه واحد دلاله على وحدانيه مصدره, هكذا هو الله, لايمكن احصائه وصفه الوحدانيه تفسر ان جميع اعماله هي من صنع اله واحد.
> ولو تماثل الالههين وتطابقا في الجوهر و الصفات ونفيت صفه الانفصال عنهما لاصبحا اله واحد.


و ماذا لو تمايزا عن بعضهم بعضا ؟ هل سيبقون واحداً ؟
و ما هو المانع برأيك بأن يكون هنالك جوهران ؟ ( اي يكون لكل اله جوهر متمايز عن جوهر الاله الآخر )


> فنور الشمس مثلا نور واحد لان كل "الفوتونات" الصادره نابعه من مصدر واحد, ولو فرضنا وجود شمس اخرى بجانب شمسنا لها نفس الصفات و لم تنفصل عن الشمس الاولى لاصبحا شمسا واحده بنور واحد.


لا أدري يا أخي و لكنك تقول :
(( و لو فرضنا وجود شمس بجانب شمسنا لها نفس الصفات و لم تنفصل عن الشمس الاولى الخ...))
فلوكانت الشمس الثانيه ( بجانب ) الشمس الاولى بحسب كلامك فهذا يعني انها مفصوله عنها و لا يمكن ان تصبحا شمساً واحده بسبب انفصالهما المكاني.


> وبما ان الله نور و ليس بماده فلا يمكن ابدا احصائه, لان الصلب منها يعد فقط, اما السائل و الغازي فلا يمكن احصائهما لعدم وجود شكل ثابت لهما.
> فالمتجانس المتطابق المتماثل الغير مجزء او مفصول مهما كان حاله الماده, صلبه كانت ام سائله او غازيه, لايمكن احصائه باكثر من واحد.
> اذ ان التجزئه هي اساس التعداد.
> وهنا يكمن سر او مفهوم وحدانيه الثالوث, اذ ان كل من ذات الله و كلمته الازلي وروحه الحي لهم نفس صفات الجوهريه اللاهوتيه, وبما انهم غير منفصلين كانوا اله واحد.


سأقول هذا الكلام و اعطني رأيك لو سمحت:

ان احدى اشكالات عقيدة الثالوث هي في التمايز الاقنومي

لأن كل اقنوم هو غير محدود , فإن كانوا الثلاثه غير محدودين فكيف يتمايزون يا ترى ؟
و لا يوجد اي معنى بأن يتمايز وجود غير محدود عن وجود غير محدود آخر
ستقول انهم جوهر واحد لا تمايز فيه ...
حسناً ... ان كانوا جوهر واحد وطبعاً هذا الجوهر الواحد غيرمحدود و موجود في كل مكان و زمان, فما معنى التمايز اذاً ؟


صحيح ان الذات ليست العقل و العقل ليس الروح , و لكن هذا الشيئ في الانسان فقط بما انه محدود و ذاته محدوده و عقله محدود و روحه محدوده ايضاً.
فلأنهم محدودين فهم متمايزون و يختلفون
و لكن ان كانت هذه الأشياء موجوده و بصوره غير محدوده في الله تعالى فلا معنى بان يكون هنالك تمايز بينها 

ان كان تمايز الأقانيم هو اختلاف معنوي فقط فهذا لا اشكال فيه لأن الانسان مركب و محدود و شيئ طبيعي ان يرى اختلافاً معنوياً بين الذات و العقل و الروح...
و لكنكم لا تؤيدون هذا الكلام 


> ان الاستدلال ان هناك روح للانسان هو ليس فعل المنطق او الاستنتاج, فنحن نراها بعين الايمان و ليس بعين المنطق, اذ صدقنا كلمه الله و امنا بوجود ما اخبرنا.
> فحتى الملائكه و الارواح و الشياطين لايمكن ادراكها بالمنطق لانهم غير منظورين, فالمنطق كما قلنا مبني على الملموسات.
> فلو سالنا احدا عن لون التفاح ما اذا كان احمر, فسيجيب نعم, لانه اما يكون قد اكلها او رائاها او سمع بذلك, اذ ان منطقه مبني على حواسه.
> وان سالناه ماذا كان لون الملاك ابيض ام اصفر, فلا توجد اجابه, لانه لم تسجل صوره للملاك في عقله, ولذلك تعذر منطقه عن الاجابه لغياب الصوره المحدده باطار فيزيائ ترسمه الحواس.
> ...


صحيح كلامك يا أخي 
و لكن هذا لا يمنع بأن يكون القول بوجود روح الانسان هو أمر معقول و منطقي , لأنه لو لم يكن كذلك فلم يكن بإمكاننا ان نصدق ذلك .
اي ان :
( المنطق لا يدرك الروح و لكنه يثبت و يؤيد حقيقة وجود الروح ) 


> ولهذا يدفعنا القول ان هناك صفات يجب ان تكون معلنه مسبقا حتى يتم تفسير او الاستنتاج بصفات اخر. فلو كانت صفات الله كالازليه و اللامحدوديه و قوته و عدم احياجه لاحد, لاصبح من المستحيل الاثبات بالمنطق صفاته الاخرى كالرحمه مثلا.
> لان الاستدلال بصفات الله يجب ان تكون مبنيه على اخر معلنه مسبقا.


تلك الصفات التي تقول انها يجب ان تكون معلنه مسبقاً , العقل يستطيع ان يستنتجها من خلال الحقائق المودوعه فيه من قِبَل خالقه تبارك و تعالى 

الله سبحانه هو من أعطى العقل القدره على ادراك الحقائق اللازمه لبناء الايمان الصحيح 


> نعم هذا ما يؤيد القول ان تكون بعض صفات الله معلنه مسبقا قبل ان نستطيع الاستدلال باخر.
> 
> فلو لم اكتب اسمي لتعسر عليك معرفه نوع الجنس. اذ ان المنطق بني على معطيات مسبقه كانت معلنه ونفترض صحتها.


لاحدودية الله تعالى و أزليته و أبديته سبحانه هي كلها أمور بإمكان العقل و المنطق اثباتها و تأييد صحتها بدلائل قاطعه ...
نعم تستطيع ان تقول ان هنالك حقائق اعلنها او اودعها الله سبحانه في عقل الانسان حتى يستفيد منها و يستخدمها في الوصول الى الحقائق المرجوه لبناء ايمان صحيح و سليم


> نعم قصدت تلك الصفات الموصوفه لافتعالها? كصفه الخلق مثلا هل هي ازليه ام مكتسبه ?


سأفترض انك تعلم الفرق بين صفات الذات و صفات الفعل , لعدم الاطاله ( و اذا كنت تريد شرحاً أكثر فقل لي و لن أبخل عليك انشاء الله )

صفات الفعل مثل الخالقيه و الرازقيه و ماشابهها هي مرتبطه بوجود المفعول ( اي المخلوق او المرزوق )

فإن كانت هذه الصفات أزليه فوجب ان نكون نحن أيضاً أزليين بوجودنا , و هذا أمر محال .

صحيح اننا كنا معلومين عند الله تعالى بعلمه الغيرمحدود و لكننا لم نكن موجودين بذواتنا و كنا عدماً و هذه الصفات تقتضي وجودنا الذاتي حتى يكون لها معنى حقيقي
و لكن بما اننا و عالم الخليقه كله حادث و غير أزلي فهذه الصفات ايضاً حادثه 

و لكن نقطه مهمه :
حدوث هذه الصفات لا يعني تغييراً او تحولاً في وجود الله تعالى , لأنها ليست صفات ذاتيه مثل القدره و العلم و الحياة و البصر و الخ.... 



> نعم هذه الثوابت المنطقيه بنيت على الملموسات, والخطا ليس بثوابت المنطق بل في الاستنتاج.
> ونستطيع القول ايضا 1 + 1 = 0 رغم كونه ينافي المنطق لاكنه صحيح.


عذراً و لكنني لم استوعب كلامك في هذه الفقره ,
هل تعني ان 1+1=0 هو كلام صحيح ؟


> نعم هذه الثوابت المنطقيه بنيت على الملموسات, والخطا ليس بثوابت المنطق بل في الاستنتاج.
> ونستطيع القول ايضا 1 + 1 = 0 رغم كونه ينافي المنطق لاكنه صحيح.
> فلو وضعنا تفاحتين متماثلتين بالوزن و وضعناها على كفتي الميزان لكان الجواب صفرا.
> فتفاحتان اثنتان اعطت جواب كان صفرا.
> ...


الثوابت المنطقيه يا أخي الحبيب , الله تعالى قد اودعها في عقل كل انسان و لا يختلف عليها الأُمّي و المتعلم 
يعني لو سئلت بروفسوراً و قلت له 1+1 = ؟    سيقول 2 
و لو سئلت شخصاً لا يعرف حتى ان يقرأ و يكتب فسيقول لك نفس الاجابه 

هذه الحقائق المنطقيه هي ثابته في كل العقول و العقل الذي ينكرها لا يسمى عقلاً اصلاً

الله تعالى هو من فضله قد أعطى للانسان عقلاً و زوده بقدرات و امكانيات مناسبه لإدراك الحقائق اللازمه لبناء الايمان الصحيح

و لكن المشكله هي في الانسان الذي لا يريد ان يستخدم هذه النعمه الالهيه و يستفيد من هذا الفيض الالهي , فيركن العقل جانباً و يتبع الشهوات و النزوات الى ان تتحكم به و بتفكيره و يتسلط الشيطان على عقله و يصبح هذا الانسان كدميه رخيصه يلعب بها الشيطان كما يشاء. 


> نعم متفق معك كل الاتفاق ولاشائبه او اعتراض على قولك و استنتاجك الجميل.
> 
> 
> وتقبل تحيتي و سلامي لك و الرب يبارك حياتك.


شكراً جزيلاً و هذه شهاده أعتز بها

الله يحييك و يحميك
و دمت بكل خير


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*

*سؤال للآخ

Asheq Al-Haqq 

ماذا تعني لك كلمة تقويم

اشكرك


​*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



استفانوس قال:


> *سؤال للآخ
> 
> Asheq Al-Haqq
> 
> ...



?!?!?!??!

لم افهم ما هو مقصودك , وضّح أكثر لو سمحت





دمت سالم


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



> لم افهم ما هو مقصودك , وضّح أكثر لو سمحت


*ليس قصدي بل كلمة تقويم
ماذا تعني للفكر الاسلامي
وارجو ان لاتنسى الاجابة 
في هذا الرابط​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166&page=9


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



استفانوس قال:


> *ليس قصدي بل كلمة تقويم
> ماذا تعني للفكر الاسلامي
> وارجو ان لاتنسى الاجابة
> في هذا الرابط​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166&page=9



ما دخل كلامك بهذا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟

هنا قسم مسيحي يا عزيزي و لا نتكلم في الاسلاميات

و اذا كنت تريد تستطيع ان تفتح موضوع منفصل و انا تحت امرك 



دمت بخير


----------



## استفانوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو المانع بحسب عقيدتكم ؟*



> و اذا كنت تريد تستطيع ان تفتح موضوع منفصل و انا تحت امرك



*في انتظارك بموضوع 

فيس منتدى الحوار الاسلامي

سؤال للآخ Asheq Al-Haqq  ​*


----------

